# The Cheese's Test E Journal



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi there. I've decided to step over to the dark-side and dip my toe into the AAS water. This will be a log of my experience.

First a bit of background:

I'm 43 years old. I've been lifting solidly for the last couple of years and on and off for more than I care to remember. I'm currently weighing in at 175lbs. 5'11" and about 12% body fat (just finishing a 3 month cut and currently raising calories). My goal with the cycle is to add a bit more strength and also some size.

*Cycle*

Cycle will be: 500-600 Test E per week taken in 2 shots on Mondays and Thursdays.

I've got 21gs to draw with and will be pinning with 25gs.

Aromasin on hand but won't be using unless necessary. If I do need it, I'll probably go with 12.5mg ed to begin with.

Cycle will run for 12 weeks then 2 weeks after final pin, PCT to begin.

PCT:Clomid Day1 100mg then 50/50/25/25

Nolva Day1 40mg then 20/20/10/10

3g of DAA ED

*Diet:*

Diet will be "clean", mainly unprocessed foods. No junk. I'm used to cutting and bulking and am pretty good at not cheating but I have made an allowance that my PCT will be taking place during Christmas and I've decided to allow myself a full Christmas dinner and two or three beers.

Other than that, I tend to eat the same things over and over again, changing every 3 months. For the cycle my macros will be:

Calories: 3,049 Protein: 304.3 Carbs: 197.7 Fat: 96.2

Supplementing with a multi-vitamin and cod liver oil. I'll also be using creatine and taking a pre-workout.

I'll be monitoring diet and will up or drop the cals as need be.

*Workout program:*

I normally run on 3 month cycles and then change routine. I'm currently on a 5 day split with which I've had some success so I'm going to use that for another 12 weeks. I tend to mix things up a bit during a workout with low and high reps as I see fit.

Routine will be: Legs/Chest/Back/Off/Shoulders/Arms/Off.

I throw abs in once or twice a week when I feel like it. I concentrate on compounds at the beginning of each workout and then move onto isolations.

I've read and read and read and I think that covers most of it. The first pin will be on Monday am followed by Back workout.

Any thoughts/input, appreciated.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

So now I'm no longer an AAS virgin. Took my first shot about 6 hours ago.

I laid everything out, heated the vial of test with the wife's hair-dryer and did the business. No pain and no PIP (as of yet). In fact, but for a tiny, red dot, you wouldn't even know I've been jabbed.

I decided to go with the quads. I've taken a few pins there before from the doc so already knew pretty much how my body would react. But there's a difference between the doc pinning you and you pinning yourself and that makes the first one quite an experience. I ended up looking away and just jabbing the pin halfway in. Then looking back and pushing it right in the full inch. After aspirating, I took my time injecting the oil and then gave the area a quick rub once I had the band-aid on. All in all, it was a lot simpler than I thought it would be and there's a kind of relief from getting the first one out of the way.

Ten minutes later, I was lifting in the gym. As I said in the first post, today was back and I'd forgotten just how different it is to lift on a surplus than a deficit. A deadlift which had me doubled over last week went up a lot easier and recovery was much, much better. Likewise the rest of the workout. Everything is so much simpler with a bit of food in my stomach!!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Reference photos for start of cycle. Taken 3 days ago.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

2 days in and already put on 6lbs. As I was low carb on my cut, it's all water weight!!

Obviously, the Test isn't kicking in yet, but the calories certainly are and I'm finding that I've got to be more careful in the gym than usual as I've got more energy and there's a tendency to overdo it.

Today was shoulders and coupled with Monday's back workout, my traps are aching like hell. I had a twinge in the right one a few weeks ago and had to take it easy for a few days so I need to be a bit careful with that area until things settle down again.

Diet-wise, I've adjusted pretty well to the calories and I'm not having too much of a problem getting them down.

Just a quick idea of what the 3000 calories comprises of (macros have changed a little):

Meal 1: 3 scrambled eggs on 2 slices of wholegrain toast. Half a cup of oats.

Meal 2: 1 Banana pre-workout, 1 protein shake post-workout.

Meal 3: 6oz Chicken. Half a cup of brown rice. Half a cup of broccoli or spinach.

Meal 4: Steak or Gammon Ham (I found some high protein, low fat stuff in the local supermarket) with salad.

Meal 5: Same as 3

Meal 6: Tin of Tuna on 2 slices of wholegrain. 1 protein shake.

Calories: 3,037

Fat: 91.8

Carbs: 202.0

Protein: 315.4


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

2nd pin and Arm day.

I pinned right after getting out of bed this morning. Although the first one wasn't as hard as I'd anticipated, the second was even easier and apart from the minute or so it took to inject the oil, the whole process was over in less than a minute. Perhaps because I knew what to expect, the actual pain of the injection was nothing and I was suprised at just how easy the needle went in (I watched what I was doing this time).

At the moment, there's no PIP and just like last time, the only blemish is a tiny red dot.

Workout was arms and abs. Again, the calorie surplus kicked in and I felt a lot more energised than I did when I was cutting.

Workout was:

3x10 Barbell curls

3x10 Db hammer curls

3x10 Incline curls

3x12 Preacher curls (last set to failure)

3x10 Tricep kickbacks

4x10 Close grip bench

4x12 Skullcrushers

3x12 Tricep pushdowns (last set to failure)

I then finished up with some light cable work and did a bit of ab work. Looking back, that looks like quite a few sets but truth is, I left the gym feeling like I had more in me. Deep tissue massage tomorrow and then looking forward to legs on Saturday.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good stuff mate. :thumb:

Whose Test you using?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Will be following good to see a log from a first user, good luck


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Subscribed!!

planning on doing the same cycle at the start of the new year.

All the best!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Whose Test you using?


Torlabs. 250mg/ml.

AFAIK, it's a pretty new lab but they've not got a bad writeup.

Heh!! I'll let you know if they're any good in a few weeks' time.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Again feeling pretty good on the calorie surplus.

Squats 3x5 then ramping down the weight 3x10

Leg Extensions 3x10 (last set to failure)

DB Sumo Squat 3x12

Straight Legged DL 3x10

Hamstring Curls 3x12 (last set to failure)

Seated Calves 3x30

Standing Calves 3x30

My back feels a helluva lot better after the massage. Got rid of a lot of tension in the traps and around the rhomboids. I asked the masseuse to just concentrate on that area, so next week I'm booked in for a full-body job.

Sticking to the diet no problem. Considering upping calories next week but the next couple of days is really going to tell wether or not I need to do that just yet.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day.

I've got to admit: working Chest is my favourite day by far. Out of all the exercises I do, bench-pressing is my favourite. I normally start out with low reps on the barbell trying to build up strength. I go for a 3x3 on the 1st week. If I get it, I move up to 3x4 on the 2nd. If I get that, I go for a 3x5 on the 3rd and then return to the 3x3 for the 4th with a higher weight. Doesn't always take me 3 weeks as I often stall somewhere along the line.

Last week, I stalled on the 3x4, managing to get a 2x4 but getting just 1 rep on the 3rd set. A downer. I'd normally give it another go on the 3x4 today but as I'd raised calories, I thought f*ck it, I'll give it a go on the 3x5. I was feeling pretty alpha and felt like it was going to be one of those days where everything went well. And I wasn't wrong. The 3x5 went up. The very last rep was a bitch and I reckon that ordinarily, I'd have bottled it, but today I just felt aggressive and there was no way it wasn't going up.

After that, the workout went great - it always puts me on a high when the first lift of the day goes better than expected.

And a bit of the Chemical Brothers on the iPod always helps:






Lifts were:

3x5 flat bench bb

3x10 flat bench db

3x10 incline db (last set to failure)

3x10 decline db (last set to failure)

4 sets of weighted dips to failure

Finish off with some light work on the pec deck

I always superset the db presses with 10 reps of flyes. Not too heavy but enough to get the muscles fatigued. I then concentrate hard on the presses, trying to feel the muscles, tensing up with a slow negative. I normally fail around 8,9 or 10 of the last set and as soon as I do, I pick up a couple of dbs which weigh half as much and whack out 10 reps as quick as I can.

*Summary of Week 1*

So that's week 1 done and dusted. It's been a pretty good one. The calorie surplus has definitely affected my lifting and my psychology in a good way. The workouts I've done have been pretty intense and I've not failed on anything that I shouldn't have. One or two lifts have been well above expectations.

Diet has been good. I've kept to it. I weighed in this morning at 181lbs which is a 6lb gain on when I began. My feeling is that most of that is water weight, so I'm going to up the calories by 200 and take it from there. I'm not too worried about going higher - I'm used to cutting and can get any surplus fat off when I need to.

Regarding the Test. Is it working? Well, there is some evidence that it's in my system. My skin is a lot greasier and I've had a couple of spots. I also feel a little bloated at times - nothing major that I'm thinking I've got to hit the AI but it does seem to be there (abs are certainly less defined than they were a week ago). Another indicator could be libido. It's through the roof. The missus is getting some but she's also getting ****ed at me. "Just take it instead of pushing me out of the bed in the middle of the night with that thing pulsing in my back". Gotta be careful there - she doesn't know I'm juicing and would go apesh*t if she found out. And I must admit, I do feel a little bit more aggressive. Nothing I can't easily handle, but it's there.

Some, if not all of those "symptoms" could be down to diet or there may be other reasons behind them. Who knows? But it's perhaps a promising sign of things to come.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*3rd Pin*

Not a lot to say really. As easy as before. I did screw up and forgot to wipe the cap before drawing but I was in a hurry and had to get it done. I'll remember next time. As usual, no PIP. I can't even see a mark where I injected either.

Back Day.

An hour later, I was in the gym. The feeling of energy and aggression is still there and I had a good one.

Deadlift 1x5 *PB*

Rack Pulls 10x10

Bent Over db Rows 3x10

Chins: 4 sets to failure

Lat Pulls 3x10

Cable Rows from high pulley 3x10

I was really pleased with the deadlifts and there was more in the tank, so I'm going to try going higher next week. Ordinarily, I don't rack pull on the same day as deadlifting but every week or two, I throw in one lot of GVT on a bodypart in the hope of shocking it into growth. As I felt so good on the dls, I decided to give it a go on rack pulls. I try to make the movement as explosive as possible without affecting form. TBH, the Lat Pulls and Cable Rows were a bit meh. Yeah, sure, I felt like I was working hard on them, but I always feel I do better with free weights and I'd probably already done enough not to bother with them. Still. At least they made me feel like I'd done a full workout. 

Day off tomorrow. I've got to take one of my kids swimming. Ordinarily, I jump in the pool and roll off a load of laps of front crawl but tomorrow, I think I'll take it easy and just do a few laps of breaststroke - I don't want to give up on the cardio but neither do I want it to affect my calorie intake.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye i got minimal pip from tor labs. not sure if its underdosed ive just done my 5th jab its working though. looking good in your starting pics


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ I don't think lack of PIP is an indicator that your Test's' good or not, mate. From what I've read, you can get PIP from just oil. On the other hand, you can get it if you're using top quality gear. Swings and roundabouts. Good to know you're getting something out of it though.

New macros for diet are:

Calories: 3,342

Fat: 103.2

Carbs: 232.1

Protein: 336.5

That's a 300 jump on last week. Not rocket science. I just added an extra oz of chicken, .25 of a cup of oats and an extra egg in the morning.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day.

Standing Military Press 3x5 *PB*

Hang Clean and Press 3x10

Side Laterals 3x10

Bent Over Seated Rear Delts 4x10

Face Pulls 4x10

Behind the Back BB Shrugs 4x12

DB Shrugs 4x12

Another good day in the gym. The Military Press is one of my bogey lifts and also one of the only ones where I've had to deload. Granted, that was on a cut but normally I manage to maintain my strength on just about everything else, so to get a PB was good. I reckon I had extra in the tank too and might have got more but I didn't want to risk pushing it too much at this stage.

The Hang Clean and Presses are more of a Muscle Hang Clean. I try to keep leg involvement to a minimum so that the lift is concentrated around the shoulders and traps and make the movement explosive with no pause on the hang part. I've only been doing these for the last month or so, but they could be part of the reason why my Military Press is progressing.

Diet: I was surprised to find that I've actually lost half a pound. Nothing to panic about as I've no problem eating (in fact for all the food I'm getting down my neck I was still hungry last night for some reason). I'll continue monitoring and up by another couple hundred calories at the end of the week if necessary.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*4th Pin*

Nothing to report. Phone went as I was injecting and I had to hop across the room on one leg to answer it, but other than that, no problem!! Still no PIP and I remembered to wipe the vial this time.

Arm Day:

Close grip bench 4x10

Skullcrushers 4x10 (3rd set to failure then 1 drop set)

Tricep kickbacks 3x10 supersets with Tricep pushdowns 3x10

Overhead cable extensions 3x10 supersets with db curls 3x15

Incline curls 3x20 supersets with Concentration curls 3x20

Hammer curls 3x15

I went heavy on the first two exercises then dropped the weight and worked high rep supersets. My arms were on fire and I was screaming on the last sets of each exercise, but hey, no pain - no gain. Energy and strength was good through-out the workout.

Like I said earlier, my skin is a lot oilier and I'm now starting to break out in spots on my chin. I'm taking it as a good sign but much more and I'm going to have to break out the Vosene - I find that using that particular shampoo as a shower gel really dries up the skin. Weight is still sitting at 180lbs. I reckon I'm going to up by at least another 300 at the beginning of next week but let's wait and see how the rest of the week pans out. Tomorrow is a day off.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> *4th Pin*
> 
> Nothing to report. Phone went as I was injecting and I had to hop across the room on one leg to answer it, but other than that, no problem!! Still no PIP and I remembered to wipe the vial this time.
> 
> ...


Hopping across the room :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, I had to take the call and I had the needle in but hadn't pressed the plunger. I was gonna be buggered if I was gonna pull it out and start again and I thought if I walked, it might cause problems.

So hopping it was!!!

Thank Christ I decided on quads and not jabbing in the ****hole.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Squats 10x10

Leg Extensions 5x5

SLDL 10x10

Hamstring Curls 5x12

Standing Calf Raises 10x15

I decided to hit the legs with GVT today before returning to heavier volume tomorrow. Again, I was surprised at the energy I had and although sweating my butt off, could probably have stayed in the gym for another couple of exercises. A couple of weeks ago, a workout like the one above would have killed me!!

I upped calories yesterday by another 300 and it seems to have kickstarted a weight gain (hopefully). I woke up this morning 3lbs heavier than I did yesterday. Again, it could be water retention but it's going to be a case of continual monitoring.

I say water retention because I do feel a bit bloated. I've noticed less definition around the quads and abs. Although I've not got any signs of gyno, I might start taking the 12.5mg of Aromasin when I do the next pin.

Talking of quads, I've realised I haven't put up any leg shots. I feel that legs are my weakest point so I'm hoping that the cycle may help to do something about that:



















New macros for diet are:

Calories 3723

Protein 343g

Carbs 294g

Fat 118g


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Never seen 10x10 done on squats how do you get on with them


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Never seen 10x10 done on squats how do you get on with them


Feeling it today, mate. DOMS are hitting me in the glutes, hams and a little bit in the quads. About the only time I ever get them in the legs is when I GVT. Not proof that the muscles are going to grow but it does let me know that I hit them hard.

All I do is drop the weight to 60% of 1RM and then try to power through the positives with a slowish negative. The first 30 aren't too bad. 30 to 60 hurts. For some reason, 60 to 80 isn't too bad. Then 80 to 100 is agony with the last set being the worst. I normally go to failure on the last set, so instead of being 10, it turns out to be 12 to 15.

I have to be honest and don't know if it does as much good as just going 5x5 or 3x10 heavy, but it makes a change and they do keep saying that mixing things up shocks the muscles so I quite like giving it a go now and then.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day.

Flat bb press 1x4 1x4 1x4 1x3

Incline db flyes 3x10

Incline db press 3x10 (last set to failure)

Decline db flyes 3x10

Decline db press 3x12

Flat bb press 3x10

Pec Deck 3x10

Dips 4 sets to failure.

I could be expecting too much but things started out a little disappointing this morning. And no. It wasn't because I dropped my water bottle, cracking it and spilling water all over the gym floor, although that didn't exactly begin things on a top note. After last week's PB on flat bb, I decided to go for another. I added an extra kg to the bar and decided to try for the 3x5 instead of the 3x3 that I normally go for. Unfortunately, it didn't work out as planned. On the first set, I got the 4 and managed to get up and rack the 5th but couldn't lock it out before I did. On the 2nd set, I only managed 4. On the 3rd, I got 4 and that half again. I decided to go for one more and got 3 and failed on the 4th. I suppose that a couple of weeks ago, I would have been happy with those sets and would be looking to repeat a 3x4 next week, but as I've had such good results over the past couple of weeks, it left me a little deflated. Still. Life goes on and the rest of the workout wasn't too bad. And I certainly walked out of the gym with one of the biggest chest pumps I've ever had and could feel that I'd hit it hard.

The decline and incline db presses were supersetted with the flies. Less than a minute's break between sets. The final bb presses were done with 60% 1RM and were supersetted with the pec deck.

*Summary of Week 2*

Workouts have been good. No complaints at all and although I'm seeing no massive strength gains at the moment, the energy and intensity is there and there's not been any slacking off. Things seem to be progressing as they normally would with a calorie surplus.

Diet hasn't been a problem. I've added another 300 calories and am up about 4lbs on last week. That's a total of 8lbs since the beginning of the cycle 2 weeks ago. Of course, most of that may be water weight. I will continue to monitor.

Regarding the Test: Nothing really to report yet. Still got the oily skin and still got a bit of bloat. Under that though, I do seem to look a little bit bigger. Traps and arms certainly look fuller in the mirror. I'm debating wether or not to start the Aromasin tomorrow. There's nothing damaging about the bloat - it's not excessive - so I may try to hold off a little bit longer.

Mood has been OK. There have been no temper outbursts or anything else negative. In fact, I feel pretty chilled.

Onwards to Week 3.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Feeling it today, mate. DOMS are hitting me in the glutes, hams and a little bit in the quads. About the only time I ever get them in the legs is when I GVT. Not proof that the muscles are going to grow but it does let me know that I hit them hard.
> 
> All I do is drop the weight to 60% of 1RM and then try to power through the positives with a slowish negative. The first 30 aren't too bad. 30 to 60 hurts. For some reason, 60 to 80 isn't too bad. Then 80 to 100 is agony with the last set being the worst. I normally go to failure on the last set, so instead of being 10, it turns out to be 12 to 15.
> 
> I have to be honest and don't know if it does as much good as just going 5x5 or 3x10 heavy, but it makes a change and they do keep saying that mixing things up shocks the muscles so I quite like giving it a go now and then.


Worth a try then


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Chest Day.
> 
> Flat bb press 1x4 1x4 1x4 1x3
> 
> ...


A lot of people say 4-5 weeks you see a difference


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> A lot of people say 4-5 weeks you see a difference


Yeah. I'm not worried about things kicking in just yet as I've read the same thing. And I'm pretty sure that the gear I'm using isn't bunk unless I'm getting some sort of placebo sides.

So I'm just gonna carry on hitting things as hard as I can, be patient and wait for things to happen.

Let us know how you get on with those 10x10s.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Yeah. I'm not worried about things kicking in just yet as I've read the same thing. And I'm pretty sure that the gear I'm using isn't bunk unless I'm getting some sort of placebo sides.
> 
> So I'm just gonna carry on hitting things as hard as I can, be patient and wait for things to happen.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with those 10x10s.


Will do, legs day tomorrow


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*5th Pin*

No problem. Still wavering over wether or not to take the Aromasin. I'll probably end up looking in the mirror over the next few days, deciding on the spot that I look too bloated and then starting on them. Impulse drugging - you can't beat it!!

Back Day.

Deadlift 1x5 *PB*

Rackpulls 3x10

Bent Over 1 arm db Rows 10x10

Bent Over Two-Arm Long Bar Row 3x12

Seated Cable Rows 3x12

Chin ups 3 sets to failure

Lat Pulldowns 3x12

I felt pretty flat going into the gym this morning - not as much energy as I've had over the past couple of weeks due to not sleeping well last night. I wasn't expecting much at all and was pretty much thinking that I'd have a low volume, high rep day but once I started warming up on deadlifts, things started moving. The warmups went so well, I thought I'd go for a PB on 1x3 but instead ended up easily doing 1x5. As with last time, I'm certain that I could have got more but didn't want to risk it. No pussying out, I just figure that if I've got a PB, I've done the job and I don't need to risk injury by going for another rep. If/when the Test kicks in, then maybe I'll give it a shot but for now, I want to get through to that point without damage.

One thing I did notice was that, although I could have got more, once I went for the next exercise, I was pretty knackered. I reckon it hit my CNS hard. So, after rack pulls, I decided to go light on the rows. Didn't quite work out as I planned. Once I got into them, I felt good and decided "F*ck it" and went GVT on them. Agony again!!

Turned out to be a good workout and I've got quite a pump in my upper/middle back. Something I don't often get.

Day off tomorrow and a bit of swimming for light cardio.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> Will do, legs day tomorrow


I thought about it looked at the bar and landed up doing 8,6,4,2


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL. You've got to get yourself into the mindset for it so if you're not feeling 100% up for it, I wouldn't do it either!! It would be enough to put me off doing 'em again for life.

Anyway, nothing wrong with a few nice drop sets.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> LOL. You've got to get yourself into the mindset for it so if you're not feeling 100% up for it, I wouldn't do it either!! It would be enough to put me off doing 'em again for life.
> 
> Anyway, nothing wrong with a few nice drop sets.


now thats something i haven't done in a while


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day.

Standing Military Press 3x5 *PB*

Clean and Press 3x12

Side Laterals 4x10

Giant Set of Bent Over Rear Delt Flyes, Reverse Bench Flyes, DB Bench Pulls 3x10

Face Pulls 4x12

Behind Back BB Shrugs 4x12

BB Shrugs 4x12

Great workout today. Again, went in feeling a bit flat due to lack of sleep (I reckon it's 'cos I'm up all night p*ssing after upping my water intake) but perked up during the warmup. Military Press was another PB and started things off on a good foot. After that, I kind of got the red mist. I've never giant setted before but wanted to hit rear delts hard and I pretty much succeeded. Had to tear myself away from the gym in the end, otherwise I could easily have spent another hour in there!!

Not something I plan on doing that often, but it made a change. I'm only hoping that the volume today won't affect Arm Day tomorrow. Shouldn't do but hey!! I've already got the excuse lined up if it does. 

Weight has gone up. I'm now at 187lbs. That's a 12lb gain on the start of the cycle. Skin is still greasier and I got a pimple on my forehead yesterday - first time I've had one there since I was a teenager!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Shoulder Day.
> 
> Standing Military Press 3x5 *PB*
> 
> ...


good gains coming already


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Last time I bulked, I used a natural Test booster. Wasn't a clean bulk like now though - I just ate anything I could get my hands on. After 12 weeks, I put on 21lbs. Within a day of my cut, I'd lost 7lbs of that in water weight. I think I then managed to keep most of what was left once I finished the 3 month cut.

I'm expecting a lot of the 12lbs to be water weight but am pretty shocked/pleased at putting that much on in 2 and a half weeks when it took me a whole 12 to get that 21.

In my younger rugby days, I was pretty stable at 15 stone with a decent BFP. I dunno if I'll ever get back there at my age now, but if I can get close I'll be very happy.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Last time I bulked, I used a natural Test booster. Wasn't a clean bulk like now though - I just ate anything I could get my hands on. After 12 weeks, I put on 21lbs. Within a day of my cut, I'd lost 7lbs of that in water weight. I think I then managed to keep most of what was left once I finished the 3 month cut.
> 
> I'm expecting a lot of the 12lbs to be water weight but am pretty shocked/pleased at putting that much on in 2 and a half weeks when it took me a whole 12 to get that 21.
> 
> In my younger rugby days, I was pretty stable at 15 stone with a decent BFP. I dunno if I'll ever get back there at my age now, but if I can get close I'll be very happy.


time will tell mate, have you started using a AI if you think its water


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

No AI yet. I'm trying to hold off it as long as I can. The bloat isn't too bad tbh. It's a bit more noticeable during later in the day but not too bad early on.

Much more and I'll probably take it but for now, I'm gonna hold off.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*6th Pin*

Had a little bit of PIP on the last one. Nothing to worry about but it's the first time I've experienced it. No problems with the actual injection itself.

Arm Day.

BB Curls 3x10

Incline Curls supersetted with Hammer Curls 3x12

Preacher Curls supersetted with Concentration Curls 3x12

Close Grip Bench Press 10x10

Bent Over DB KickBacks supersetted with Tricep Pulldowns 4x12

Skullcrushers 4x12

Felt like a really good workout today. Worked the arms hard and got them nice and pumped. The Close Grip BP was one of the hardest GVT exercises I've done yet. How I managed to complete all the sets and all the reps, I'll never know - by the 6th set, I thought I'd had it!!

I normally do some ab work when I hit arms but was pushed for time (today took me an hour) so I'll do a little bit on my day off tomorrow.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally had enough of the bloat and started the Aromasin today. I'll be dosing it at 12.5mg ed. On opening the bottle, I was surprised at how small the tabs are. Not much bigger than Sweetex. Just bit one in half and swallowed it.

I'm hoping that it'll also help with the acne I'm suffering with at the moment. I've read that 3 weeks isn't a bad time to start an AI so we'll see how we get on with it.

Didn't bother working abs. Did a bit of cardio and ran for 20 minutes on the treadmill instead.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Squats 5x5

Leg Extensions 5x6

Lunges 3x5

SLDL 5x6

Seated Calf Raises 2x100

A so-so workout. Had better, had worse. I was pleased with the squats as for some reason, I managed to go a bit lower than I normally do. As for the rest of it, I still feel pretty bloated and that kept me from feeling 100%. Still, I didn't just go through the motions and I did walk out of the gym feeling like I'd done a bit of work, so not a write-off.

Hopefully, the Aromasin will kick in soon. I did notice that my stomach and digestive tract was rumbling all night. Dunno if that's something to do with it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Leg Day.
> 
> Squats 5x5
> 
> ...


always a good sign :thumb:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Does Test affect your flexibility then?

I ended up dropping the pins on the catchers 3 spaces below where I normally am.

TBH, I don't reckon I've ever got as low as I did today - even with just an empty bar.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Does Test affect your flexibility then?


Didnt you know mate? All the contortionists are upto their eyeballs in test!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't take the p!ss!! :tongue:

No. What I was wondering was wether it does anything to the tendons or the joints. I've had a dodgy hip for years and never been able to go ATG until today.

Second thoughts: it might have been a dumb question.

Carry on!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Don't take the p!ss!! :tongue:
> 
> No. What I was wondering was wether it does anything to the tendons or the joints. I've had a dodgy hip for years and never been able to go ATG until today.
> 
> ...


simple mate ya just getting stronger


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day

4x5 Flat BB Bench Press *PB*

4x12 Incline DB Press

4x12 Decline DB Press

3x10 Decline Flyes Supersetted with 3x10 Pec Deck

4 Sets to Failure of Dips

Wasn't too good after workout yesterday. Had a pain in my left side and felt a bit iffy. At first, I put it down to bloating caused by the Test but then got to thinking and realised that I hadn't had a dump for two days. All that food and no taking a crap was making me pretty uncomfortable. So I took a couple of laxatives last night and this morning dropped two turds the size of a baby's arm and once that was done, the pain was gone and I'm now back to normal. Something I'll have to keep an eye on (the constipation, not the turds).

Anyway, once I hit the gym, I was fine. If I was wondering yesterday if I'm getting stronger, today caught me a bit by surprise.

I went for the same 3x5 lift as last week on flat bench (the one I failed on at 4 reps) and got the first 5 up like it was nothing. I don't mean that it was a bit difficult - it was pi$$-easy like it weighed nothing. Granted, the next 2 sets were a bit harder on the 5th rep but I felt so good, I cranked out a 4th. And although I struggled with the 5 rep on that one, I managed to lock it out and so it counted in my book.

After that, the good things continued. Both incline and decline db benches went up a lot easier than they did last week. Ordinarily, I'm knackered and I fail on the 3rd set of 10 at about 8,9 or 10 but today I was hitting 12 reps no problem. Again, I felt so good, I added another set to them.

All in all, very pleased with the way things went.

*Summary of Week 3*

Workouts have been a little but up and down but perhaps that's because I'm expecting too much. When they do go well, they go really well though and overall, I can't complain at all. Both weights and volumes are going up in just about everything so I can't ask for anything else. Granted, it could still all be down to the calorie surplus but the way I lifted today, there may be a slight indication that the Test is starting to kick in.

Regarding the Test, there seems to be plenty to prove that it's in my system. Not least is the teenage acne I'm suffering from. Seriously - it's like I'm 15 again. Every day I wake up and look in the mirror there's some new zit to squeeze. In this case, I don't think it can be put down to diet.

And speaking of diet, perhaps the bloated feeling I've been getting isn't down to the Test but more down to what I'm eating. I'm going to throw in a bit more fibre to see if it makes a difference.

Weight is now standing at 190lbs. Up 15lbs from the starting point 3 weeks ago.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*7th Pin*

Back Day.

Deadlifts 1x6 *PB* then 3x10.

Bent Over 1 Arm db Rows 3x10.

Pull Ups 4 Sets to Failure.

Lat Pulldowns 10x10

Cable Row from High Pulley 3x10

Seated Cable Row from Low Pulley 3x12

Went in and hammered it today. Another PB on deadlifts and even took another rep. I reckon I could have done more or even put more weight on the bar as well - even though today's was 2.5kg better than anything I've done before. I followed up the 1x6 by dropping the weight to 70% and then doing a 3x10. Bent over db rows were also a pb for that amount of reps.

The only exercise that I failed to equal or better myself on were chins. Normally, I can hit 10 no problem, but today 8 was the max I got. I hit 7 or 8 on all sets though, so not too bad considering I was already fatigued from the rows and the deads and the fact that I'm now over a stone heavier.

Because my numbers are going down on chins, I decided to go GVT with the lat pulldowns. Got a good burn out of that one then finished up with the rows on the cable machine.

I reckon I'm gonna be feeling it in my back with this one later on.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> *7th Pin*
> 
> Back Day.
> 
> ...


good work out mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks mate.

I think today was really the first time that I could say that there was any indication of the Test kicking in strength-wise.

Not only did I feel stronger but recovery time is improving too. Nowhere in that workout were any of the rests in between sets longer than 60 seconds. In between exercises may have been a couple of minutes (I had to mess about with plates) but rest time between sets is probably at the lowest it's ever been.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day.

Military Press 3x5 *PB*

Hang Clean and Press 2x12 1x10 (meant to be 12 but failed on 10)

1 Arm Side Laterals 3x10

1 Arm Front Raises 3x10

Bent Over Rear Delts 4x10

Behind the Back Shrugs Supersetted with BB Shrugs 3x15

I know it's said that you should "stimulate and not annihilate" but I sometimes think of muscles having their own little personalities. And oftentimes (in fact most of the time), I imagine them to be miserable little bastards, sitting there smirking and being in need of a good kicking. So today, I went in the gym and had one of the toughest shoulder workouts I've had in a long time. After the Front Raises, I literally couldn't raise my arms above my head and had to sit down and stretch for 5 minutes before I could carry on.

All in all, strength, recovery and especially aggression were well up today.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Shoulder Day.
> 
> Military Press 3x5 *PB*
> 
> ...


sounds like it's defo kicking in and what are you on :laugh:, no **** mate but any progress pic's


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd say yeah, it's started to kick in for sure. Last couple of times I've gone for a PB it's been like a foregone conclusion - as soon as I've laid my hands upon the bar, I just know it's going to go up for the number of reps I want it to. It's a weird feeling.

I plan to do progress photos. Was thinking of doing them at the halfway mark and then again at the end of the cycle. If I can get the missus to take some, I might get some up sooner.

BTW. Looking thick and big in your av, mate. Nice one.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> I'd say yeah, it's started to kick in for sure. Last couple of times I've gone for a PB it's been like a foregone conclusion - as soon as I've laid my hands upon the bar, I just know it's going to go up for the number of reps I want it to. It's a weird feeling.
> 
> I plan to do progress photos. Was thinking of doing them at the halfway mark and then again at the end of the cycle. If I can get the missus to take some, I might get some up sooner.
> 
> BTW. Looking thick and big in your av, mate. Nice one.


thanks mate getting there slowly


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*8th Pin*

Used up my first 10ml vial. If it really contained 10ml, according to my (sh*tty) maths, that would mean I'm using 750mg per week. Bollox. I reckon I'm much nearer to 650mg so that would mean that the vial is short. No problem though - I've got another two so if they're short, I've still got enough to run the full 12 weeks.

Nothing else to report really... except for.... *aaaargh!!!!... backne*. Went to bed with my usual baby soft, unblemished back and woke up looking like the Elephant Man. Ah well, sh*t happens and I guess I'll just have to live with it for a few weeks.

Arm Day.

DB Incline Curls 4x12

DB Concentration Curls 4x12

DB Hammer Curls 4x12

Close Grip BB Bench 3x12

DB Pull Overs 4x15

Tricep Pushdown supersetted with Tricep Kickbacks 3x12

A good workout. No complaints. Arms were nice and pumped and I felt like I'd worked them well.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

A couple of update photos. Crappy quality as I had to take 'em myself.

I'll get better ones up at the halfway mark in 2 weeks' time.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> A couple of update photos. Crappy quality as I had to take 'em myself.
> 
> I'll get better ones up at the halfway mark in 2 weeks' time.


going off ya avi ya filled out a bit


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes mate. Still carrying a bit of water but definitely bigger even with that taken into consideration.

Biggest difference is my traps and delts. Outer delts have given me more width - before the cycle, my traps near enough came out to them but now they stop three quarters of the way. And traps themselves are thicker. Before, I had like a cobra hood - but width was thin; probably only a couple of inches. Now they're actually bulging like proper muscles. Elsewhere, there's movement as well. I reckon there's at least half an inch gone on the arms and quads look thicker too. Lats also seem to be fuller.

Like I said, some of it's going to be water but I reckon some of it's definitely new mass. I'll be happy if I can add the same again in the rest of the cycle and keep as much as I can afterwards.

On the downside, I've lost a bit of definition. Abs are only visible in the morning and disappear at about mid-day - probably due to all the food and water I'm taking on-board. Not a problem though. I was expecting it and I'm no stranger to cutting so no matter how much fat I put on, I'll get them back eventually. I'm just concentrating on getting the food down my neck now, building mass and not worrying about adding fat at the moment.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Squats 3x5 *PB* then 3x10

Leg Extensions 10x10

SLDL 4x10

Leg Curls 3x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x15

Had some bad news last night so woke up this morning not really wanting to go into the gym. But I eventually thought "F*ck it. Life goes on" so went in and decided to give it a go.

As it turns out, I had one of the toughest leg workouts I've ever had. After the squats and the legs extensions, I could hardly walk. I picked up a light barbell to move it and almost fell over as I couldn't balance myself. I ended up having to leave the gym and go for a 10 minute walk until I got feeling back in my legs. Just walking up two steps outside was an experience in itself. I haven't really felt anything like that since the first few workouts when I started getting seriously back into lifting.

I could have just called it quits then, but due to having a sh*tty day yesterday, my aggression level was still pretty high so I decided to use it up on the rest of the workout. I'm glad I did go back in because the hamstring and calf work turned out to be some of the best I've ever done - certainly the heaviest anyway.

Looking forward to tomorrow when I've calmed down a bit and I'll be hoping for another PB on benchpress.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Leg Day.
> 
> Squats 3x5 *PB* then 3x10
> 
> ...


Glad you had a awesome session but sorry about the bad news


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day.

BB Bench Press 3x5 *PB*

BB Bench Press 3x12

Decline DB Bench Press 4x12

Incline DB Bench Press 1x12 1x8 1x8 then 1x10 dropset

Dips 4 sets to failure

Days like today are why I decided to get a little "assistance" in the first place. Every thing went right.

After last week's PB, I decided to forget going for a 3x3 and instead focus on going straight for a 3x5. As I was at a figure where I don't have the correct plates, I even added an extra couple of lbs to the bar over what I'd normally be going for. Like last week, the first two sets were pretty straightforward. The first one went up easy. The second wasn't too bad. The last one was difficult. When it came to the 3rd set, I started feeling it on the 2nd rep. In the past, that's where I would have failed and called it a day, but today I knocked out the next two and got onto the 5th. It was a bastard. It seemed to take ages to go up. In reality it was probably no more than 4 or 5 seconds, but as I was pushing it up, I kept telling myself that there was no way it was coming back down. That extra aggression and added strength meant that I was able to lock it out when there's no way on this planet that I'd even get it off my chest under normal circumstances.

After that, I decided to go lighter and knock out some high reps on more flat bench before returning to heavy on dbs for decline and incline. Again, I reckon there were times, especially on the final sets where I would have called it a day, but I somehow managed to get the weights up. I did end up working to failure on the inclines but that was when I was already past the point I'd normally stop at. Even then, I ended up switching to a lighter db and immediately cranking out another 10 reps.

So all in all, another very good workout.

*Summary of Week 4*

Workouts have been excellent. I've hit everything I've gone for and more. The Test has definitely kicked in as I'm now stronger and more aggressive in the gym.

Weight-wise, I've gone up another 2lbs and am now sitting at 192lbs. That's 17lbs up on 4 weeks ago. I've decided to add another few hundred calories and see how it goes.

New macros are:

Calories: 4,556

Fat: 155.1 30%

Carbs: 463.1 40%

Protein 381.7 30%

I started out with Protein being 40% of the diet but as I'm still taking in over twice my lbm, I don't think it will matter if carbs now become the main macro.

Incidentally, last night was the first time that my wife noticed that I'm growing. I was sitting at the dinner table and she mentioned that my arms looked big and asked me if I'd worked them that day. Ordinarily, everything I do regarding weight training flies right over her head - her excuse is that she sees me every day and therefore never notices a change. Perhaps the Test is now kicking in and helping in adding lean mass as well.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*9th Pin*

Lost a little bit of oil as it seeped out whilst I was injecting. I don't think there was that much to make a difference but it's the first time it's happened. Perhaps I injected a little bit too fast.

Back Day.

Deadlifts 1x5 *PB*

Chin Ups 4 Sets to failure

Lat Pulldowns 4x10

One Arm Longbar Rows 4x12

Seated Rows 3x12

Reverse Flyes 4x10

One Arm Bent Over DB rows 3x10

Another great work out. Only way I can describe it is as a feeling of power whilst hitting the reps.

A lot of exercises and sets but I'm gonna make hay whilst the sun shines - I know I'm not going to be feeling like this once my body gets used to the cycle.

Got an uptodate back shot. Posted with the one taken at the beginning of cycle to compare. Not expecting any great differences yet but it is a reference I suppose.

4weeks ago:










Today:










Complete with backne!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

can see difference in rear delt and lats


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

TBH, at only 4 weeks in, I'm not expecting too much in the looks department.

I reckon if I keep shoving the food down my throat, it'll take twice as long and week 8 should be where I look a bit different.

Probably a big, fat f*ck but who cares!! :thumb:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

So the wife sees the acne on my back last night and says as a joke - "You're on steroids". A bit too close for comfort that.

I also like to do a bit of swimming at least once a week but with the state my back's in, I don't really fancy it. Don't get me wrong - it's not absolutely atrocious, there's only about half a dozen zits on there and probably only one or two of them have heads on, but I'm a bit of a pussy and self conscious about sh*t like that.

I've ordered some Accutane. I'll be dosing at the standard 20mg ed. I've read that it's just about the only thing which will clear it up. More than the back acne though, I'm hoping it will do something about my face. Although I'm not zitty there at the moment, you can probably see the light glinting off my greasy face from up in space. I could open a f8cking chip shop with it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> So the wife sees the acne on my back last night and says as a joke - "You're on steroids". A bit too close for comfort that.
> 
> I also like to do a bit of swimming at least once a week but with the state my back's in, I don't really fancy it. Don't get me wrong - it's not absolutely atrocious, there's only about half a dozen zits on there and probably only one or two of them have heads on, but I'm a bit of a pussy and self conscious about sh*t like that.
> 
> I've ordered some Accutane. I'll be dosing at the standard 20mg ed. I've read that it's just about the only thing which will clear it up. More than the back acne though, I'm hoping it will do something about my face. Although I'm not zitty there at the moment, you can probably see the light glinting off my greasy face from up in space. I could open a f8cking chip shop with it.


i thought you were going to say cuz ya a ugly git :laugh: , I take it ya mrs dosn't know i will be in the same position when I start my first test cycle I have already been threatend with alsorts


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

No, I haven't told her. Ain't gonna either. She works in blood transfusion so I'd only get it in the neck about how I'm f8cking around with my body.

Not worth the hassle tbh. She'll probably end up guessing but if I keep schtum about it, I can probably get by with a quiet life.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> No, I haven't told her. Ain't gonna either. She works in blood transfusion so I'd only get it in the neck about how I'm f8cking around with my body.
> 
> Not worth the hassle tbh. She'll probably end up guessing but if I keep schtum about it, I can probably get by with a quiet life.


 :thumb:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day.

Military Press 3x5 *PB* then ramp down the weight 2x10 and 1x7 to failure.

Side Laterals 3x12

Front Raises 3x12

Bent Over Rear Delts 3x12

Face Pulls 3x12

DB Shrugs 3x12

Back Shrugs 2x15 and 1x30

Really felt the pump today. I'm getting through the workouts a lot quicker than normal as well. Usually, I take a 3 or 4 minutes break in between exercises and a 1 minute break in between sets but now it's about a minute in between exercises and 30 seconds between sets. Although I went high reps on the isolations today, there was no shirking on weight. Everything was as heavy or even heavier than I normally lift on those exercises.

The last set of shrugs went on a bit because my favourite shrugging song came onto the iPod.






Great beat to shrug up and down to. :thumb:

The Accutane arrived today. Bloody quick source as I only ordered it yesterday. Took less than 24 hours to get here. Taken 20mg and going to see how I get on with that. Looks like it got here just in time as I'm now starting to break out on my chest as well as my back.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*10th Pin*

Again lost a little bit of oil. I think it's because this vial isn't as thick as the last and I'm heating it a bit more so it's a bit runnier. Still, can't complain - no PIP and as long as it's legit, the amount I lost won't make any difference.

Arm Day.

Close Grip Bench 2x10 1x9

DB Pull Overs 3x12

DB Kickbacks 3x12 Supersetted with Tricep Pulldowns 3x10

DB Curls 3x10 Supersetted with Hammer Curls 3x10

Preacher Curls 3x12

I went heavy with the first exercise. Last set was to failure. After that, I went lighter with high reps. I was in a bit of a hurry today so I kept the rest times to a minimum and used supersets. Had a good pump and burn in the arms because of that. The tricep pulldowns almost made me scream!! Ordinarily, I'd be well pleased with a workout like today's - the close grip bench was well above what I normally rep for 10 - but because I felt a bit rushed, I left the gym feeling I could have done more. I'm half tempted to go in and do a bit more tomorrow, even though it's my day off. TBH, I hate days off - I only take them for muscle and CNS recovery. Psychologically, I could lift 7 days a week and not feel burnt out so I'll sleep on it and then decide tomorrow. If I do go in, I'm thinking of hitting a few body parts rather than just concentrating on arms again.


----------



## Knucxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Following this tread like a hawk! Looks like it going good mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Day off (Or Not).

Chin Ups 3 sets to Failure

Lat Pulldowns 3x10

Side Laterals 3x10

Standing DB Rows 3x12 Supersetted with Arnold Presses 3x12

DB Flat Benchpress 3x15

Pec Deck 3x12

After a bit of indecisiveness, I eventually decided to hit the gym. I was set on nothing too strenuous as it's supposed to be a day off but I ended up having a decent little work out when all's said and done. Chins were to failure and lat pulldowns were done heavy. Everything else was done a bit lighter with high reps, trying to feel the muscles contract. Workout only took 30 minutes max so shouldn't make a big difference to recovery.

On the other side of things, the Accutane seems to be working and the zits are clearing up in some places and have gone in others. The Aromasin also seems to have kicked in fully as I don't seem to be anywhere near as bloated as I've been over the past few weeks. In fact, looking in the mirror this morning is the first time where I've thought I've actually looked a bit leaner during this cycle. If not leaner, I've stopped getting softer/adding fat or water like I've been doing recently. Hopefully, this will continue.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Day off (Or Not).
> 
> Chin Ups 3 sets to Failure
> 
> ...


good to hear they are working


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Squats 5x5 *PB* then lower weight 3x10

Leg Extensions 5x10 then heavier weight 3x5

Sumo DB Squat 3x12

Seated Calf Raises 2x50

SLDL on blocks 3x15

Leg Curls 3x20

First time I've felt like throwing up during a workout in a long time.

It was the quad work that did it. I hammered them as hard as I could. Finishing them off with the sumo squats also worked the glutes as well and it felt like I'd been kicked up the backside by a horse. I was walking around on wobbly legs again. Luckily it didn't take as long to recover as last week and I moved onto hitting calves heavy as well.

I decided to go lighter on the hamstrings - not that I had much left in the bank by then anyway - and concentrated more on the stretch and the feeling of working the muscle. I actually got quite a good connection (something that's missing a lot of the time) and was pretty pleased with the way that worked out.

Left the gym feeling like I've earned my chicken today.


----------



## Knucxx (Sep 15, 2012)

How are the visual gains coming mate?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Knucxx said:


> How are the visual gains coming mate?


Hard to tell really. I see myself in the mirror every day so it doesn't look too different to me. Jeans are tighter around the quads and my wife reckons I've got tits coming up (it's not gyno - chest is always a bad fat storer for me) but she also reckons my arms look bigger. TBH, I'm not too convinced though. Doesn't worry me - reason I'm juicing is more for getting over a plateau in my lifting than for the looks. Don't get me wrong - looks don't hurt. But at 44 I rarely wander around with my shirt off during summer and I don't have a bad body for wearing clothes anyway. Being happily married means that I'm not hung up on looks either. To me, the only reason I'd want them is if I was after hunting the fanny (I don't want to compete). If I was younger or single, then yeah. But at 44 and married with kids, I've no intention of playing away from home so it's no big deal.

I'm going to whack up some more photos at the halfway point next week.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day

BB Bench Press 3x5 *PB* 1x4

BB Bench Press 3x12

*Hour Break*

Incline BB Bench Press 10x10

Incline Flyes 3x15

Flat DB Bench 3x10

Dips 4 Sets to Failure

Something a little different today.

I started off on flat bench as usual. Got my PB as seems usual nowadays and even got an extra 4 reps under my belt (I came so close to closing out the set with the 5th but just couldn't lock it out). I then dropped the weight and did some flat benching for feeling.

After that, I decided that I wanted to hit Inclines hard but I thought that, with all that flat benching, I wouldn't be able to give it what it needed. So I decided to take an hour's break and then return to the gym.

Once I got back in and warmed up again, I went for GVT. Agony as usual. I managed to complete all the sets except for the 8th one, where I only got 9 reps. After that, heavy flyes for a decent stretch.

I still had more in the tank so I decided to return to flat bench and try something new. Basically, I went down to about a third of the weight I'd normally use for db pressing and concentrated on really long negatives, taking at least 5 or 6 seconds to drop the weight. I'm glad I tried this as I really managed to feel it in my chest. Best connection I've had for a long time and I can still feel the tightness now. I doubt I'd have tried them if I hadn't taken the break.

After today, I'm considering splitting back day tomorrow by deadlifting heavy, then for reps, then taking an hour off and then returning to complete my normal exercise schedule. It won't be something I'll do regularly but it won't hurt to give it a shot.

*Summary of Week 5*

All workouts have been spot on and the PBs continue to come. I can't ask for any more than that.

Side effects are well under control now I'm taking the Accutane and Aromasin and I've no complaints there. Only thing that might be a negative is that I seem to be a little bit short-tempered. Might not be connected but I've found myself shouting at the kids when I wouldn't normally and I've instantly regretted it.

Weight-wise, I've only added a pound this week. I didn't up the calories as I wrote last week so I'll do that this week.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*11th Pin*

First dodgy one today. Everything went fine until I withdrew and then blood started pouring down my leg. As I'd aspirated and got nothing, I immediately recognised it as going through a vein and not injecting into one, so didn't panic. Only thing I was really wondering about was how much gear I'd lost with the blood. But opinion is to just suck it up and carry on so that's what I'll do. Other than that, no problem. No lump or PIP.

Back Day.

Deadlifts 1x7 *PB* then ramp down weight for 3x10

Bent Over 1 Arm DB Rows 3x10

Chin Ups 3 Sets to Failure

1 Arm Longbar Rows 3x12

Seated Rows 4x12

Lat Pulldowns 4x10

I said yesterday that I was going to take a break after deadlifting and see how things panned out after a rest, but as usual, I played it by ear and once I'd done the deadlifting, I felt absolutely fine so decided to carry on. Deadlifting itself, was another PB and another rep on last week. Bent over db rows, started light on a 3rd of the weight and built up to 3 sets heavy. Chin ups were disappointing as I could only crank out 7, 5 and 6 for the 3 sets. Perhaps that's to be expected though. Longbar rows were done slowly with lighter weight to get a feel for the muscles as were lat pulldowns (got a nice squeeze at the bottom of those). Rows were done heavy.

Another PB, another good back workout. It's now meant to be a day off, but I've got a funeral to go to up-country on Wednesday so won't be able to workout. So I'll be doing shoulders tomorrow instead then.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day.

Military Press 3x5 *PB* ramping down the weight then 3x12

Side Laterals 4x12

Front Raises 4x12

Reverse Pec Deck 3x10

Face Pulls 4x12

Behind the Back Shrugs 3x12 Supersetted with BB Shrugs 3x10

Perhaps the biggest advantage I'm finding with the cycle is the aggression it's giving me in the gym. Sure, the added strength is great but without the right mindset, it's not much cop.

Today, I loaded up 2kg extra on the bar for military press rather than the 1kg I'd go for on a PB. The first set wasn't too bad, the second was a struggle and when I got to the 3rd, I just stood in front of the bar and told myself that there was just no way I was going to accept defeat and that I was going to knock out every single rep. By the third rep, it hurt like hell. Ordinarily, that would have been it but I got on with the 4th and somehow managed to get it up. When it came to the 5th, I managed to get it to forehead height and then I stalled. Failure. But something just told me not to give up. A grim determination to get that bastard up no matter what happened. And slowly, slowly it went up and I managed to lock it out. It must have taken me at least 10 seconds but I managed to complete it when there's just no way, under normal circumstances that I'd have even attempted it.

I went lighter on the 3x12, using a much wider grip than I normally would. This gave me more feeling in the side delts.

Moving on, all of the other exercises were done with heavy weights - some heavier than usual and in the case of back shrugs, heavier than before. I think I managed to finish the workout just in time, as towards the end, I started to get quite strong upper back pumps. I don't think I'd have been able to work through them for much longer. I'll now take a bit of Taurine to see if that helps them to ease up a bit.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*12th Pin*

Back to normal. No blood, no dripping oil, no complaints.

Arm Day.

Incline Curls 4x12

Hammer Curls 3x10

Preacher Curls 3x10

Spider Curls 4x12

Tricep Pushdowns 3x15

Close Grip Benchpress 10x10

DB Pullovers 3x12

Tricep Kickbacks 3x10

Did the first 3 bicep exercises heavy then went light on the Spider Curls. For me, that last exercise is easily the best one to get a pump into my biceps.

For the Triceps, the pulldowns were done pretty light as more of a warmup for the GVT on the close grips. Pullovers and Kickbacks were done heavy.

A good workout and arms are feeling like they've been hammered.

Upping the calories seems to have worked and I've gained an extra 3lbs. Now standing at 196lbs. A 21lb gain on the beginning.

It's not quite the 6 week point but the wife was around to take photos today so I'll put them up a few days early.

Taken today:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Squats 5x5 *PB*

Leg Extensions 3x10

Sumo DB Squats 3x12

Standing Calf Raises 3x20

Leg Curls 3x10

SLDL 3x12

Good workout. Lifted heavy all the way through to the SLDLs. With those, I again went very light, feeling for the muscle stretch.

The Calf Raises were very good today for some reason. Normally, I struggle to feel like I've worked them but today, I could hardly walk after the three sets. Either it was the way I positioned my feet on the step or the rythmn I was using. I'll see if I can replicate the movement next week. I must be mad - working them until they almost cramp up is agony so why I actually go out of my way to get to that stage makes me question my sanity. :lol:

Only real down-side was that I feel queasy after taking a new pre-workout. Got a sachet as a freebie in an order so decided to give it a whirl. Unfortunately, it didn't agree with me and not long after workout, I crashed. Won't be using that one again.

Other than that, I'm pretty pleased with the way things went today.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

What was the pre wo freeby mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

1MR.

Irony is, I came so close to buying a tub last week but went for the regular one I use instead (Muscle Marinade).

I'm fine now but for a few hours after workout, I felt well dodgy. It's the first time any pre-workout has given me a hard time.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day.

Flat Bench 3x5 *PB* 1x4

DB Flat Bench 3x10

DB Flat Flyes 3x12

Incline DB Bench 3x12 (Last set to failure)

Incline Flyes 10x10

Dips 3 Sets to Failure

Decent workout. I feel (and look) a bit bloated today so felt a little bit flat going into the gym. Got the PB I was looking for on flat bench though and as has been the case on the cycle, once I got that, things picked up. DB work was done with the heaviest I've used so far for that many reps as well, so pretty pleased there. Incline Flyes: I was only going to do 4 sets but on the 3rd, I got a really good connection with them so decided to go GVT. Dips, I'm not so sure about. I went a lot wider than I normally do. The payoff is that I get more feeling in the chest. The downside is that it hit my shoulders a lot harder than usual and I'm feeling it right now. I don't think I'll do those again and will return to a narrower setup next week.

*Summary of Week 6*

So the halfway stage. Lifting has been as good as ever this week. Although I had a little hiccup with what I think was a dodgy reaction to a new pre-workout, it didn't really put me off my stride. I've hit all lifts as usual and got everything I've gone for. I must admit, I'm at the stage now though where I'm thinking things are going to slow down soon. Hopefully not, but I realise that the good things aren't going to happen forever. Saying that, I've got a bottle of Superdrol and I'm almost certainly going to run that for 4 weeks once I get to week 10. It should be a nice little pick-me-up after the inevitable plateau and will carry me through the 2 weeks after last pin to PCT.

Nothing out of the ordinary in outlook. Had a difficult couple of days with the funeral of a close family member but handled it OK and no temper outbursts at all this week.

Diet: Looked at the scales this morning and I'm sitting 7lbs up on last week at 200lbs. That's a 25lb gain on the beginning of the cycle. Thing is, like I said up there, I'm pretty bloated at the moment so I reckon at least half of that 7lbs is more water weight - 4lbs of it went on yesterday/last night. Still: at least some of it is going to be gained mass so I'm heading in the right direction. I'll keep calories where they are for the next week and monitor closely.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*13th Pin*

Wasn't unlucky. Everything went OK!!

Back Day.

Deadlift 3x5 *PB*

Rack Pulls 3x10

Bent Over BB Rows 3x12

Seated Cable Rows 3x10

Lat Pulldowns 3x12

Chin ups 3 Sets to Failure

Reverse Pec Deck 3x15

Bent Over 1 Arm Long Bar Rows 3x10

PB on deads again but I don't think that there's much more in the tank. I went for 6 but didn't get it. I'll probably get another PB next week but I've got the feeling that I'll then have to start going up by less weight each session. I did rack pulls instead of repping out DLs as I felt that it would just kill the workout going with the former. Chins still aren't that great - I'm only cranking out 6 or 7 a set as opposed to 10-15 at the beginning of the cycle.

Seems from the above that it was a disappointing workout but that's being misleading as I still managed to pull heavier or as heavy on just about everything. Longbar rows were done really light at the end as a finishing move to get a bit of a squeeze.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day.

Military Press 2x5 and 1x4 then ramp down weight for 3x12

Side Laterals 4x10

Face Pulls 3x15

Bent Over Rear Delts 4x10

DB Front Raises 3x12

Behind the Back Shrugs 3x20 Super-setted with DB Shrugs 3x20

I suppose if I was going to stall it would be on Overhead Pressing - the bogey lift in my book.

But I'm nowhere near as disappointed as I thought I would be by missing my first PB on a compound lift this cycle. For one: I only just missed it. I got every rep except for the last one and with that, I manged to get it above head height but just couldn't lock it out. So it was very close to being a PB. The second reason is that I had such a good workout after that, there's no way I could be unhappy. Saying that: Thank Christ for catchers. When I missed the last rep, I put the bar back but was so drained, I didn't rack one end of it properly. That end came crashing down but luckily the catchers saved it from falling completely. First time I've made a mistake like that and hopefully the last. Nice to know that the catchers do the job they're meant for though.

So after the failure on the 3x5 I went lighter on 3x12. I actually did better on those than I did last week. Side laterals were done heavier than before and with more control. Front raises and rear delts also found a good connection. By the time I was finished with delts I had a massive pump and my shoulders were on fire - even moreso than last week. Putting my arms down by my side was painful and I had to hang from the chinup bar to get a stretch so I could carry on. For the first time I can remember, I also got some decent vascularity in my right front delt as well. Even when I'm lean, I really only get that in my left shoulder so it was a surprise to see veins on the other side today.

Next week, I'll probably go for a 3x3 or 4x3, raising the weight again on the OHP, rather than trying to hit another 3x5. I feel that will be the best way to make progress until I add the Superdrol to the cycle.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Always good when ya get vasc


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*14th Pin*

No problems.

Arm Day.

Close Grip BB Press 3x8

Tricep Pulldowns 4x12

DB Pullovers 3x12

Tricep Kickbacks 3x10 Supersetted with Concentration Curls 3x10

Incline Curls 3x10

Hammer Curls 3x10

Preacher Curls 3x10

Strength and Aggression are still going strong. Close Grips, Pullovers, Inclines, Hammers and Preachers were all done heavier than ever before. Kickbacks were done light as a finishing move for triceps and Concentrations were done light as a warmup for biceps.

I've got to admit: I ache like a bastard today. DOMs just about everywhere. Legs, backs, chest, arms. About the only thing that doesn't ache is my teeth!! Worst is probably shoulders from yesterday. No complaints though - I like DOMs. :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I had no pip at all from jab last nite. Think my one Vial was dodgy!.

big workout there mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Everything seems fine with the two I've used so far. I've got a 3rd which I'll be cracking open in 2 pins' time. I've had absolutely no PIP whatsoever from the 14 pins I've done.

Only criticism I've got of Tor Labs is that they're not the full 10ml. I'm only getting 8 shots of about 500-600 out of them so they're probably between 8 or 9ml. Looks like I'll be using the whole of the 3rd vial to complete my course.

No major complaint though - I expected them to be a little short. Maybe not as much but as I've got enough to cover the shortfall, it's no big deal.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Squats 5x5 *PB*

Leg Extensions 3x12

Cable Pull Throughs 4x12

Leg Curls 3x20

Standing Calf Raises 3x20

Good workout. Squats left me feeling a little dizzy but they were more than low enough to count as a PB. Extensions were worked to failure as heavy as I've done before as well. It's been a long time since I've done cable pull throughs and they were burning my hamstrings and glutes as I was finishing the last set, so I'm pretty sure that I'll get DOMs either later on today or tomorrow. That often happens when I return to an exercise which I haven't done for a while. I didn't go too heavy on the leg curls because of the pull throughs but I did manage to find the sweet spot on calves again and worked them nice and hard.

One problem I've got now is that my quads are outgrowing my jeans. Although I can still button them up no problem, getting them over my legs is a mission and once they're on, they're pretty tight around the upper leg. Looks like I'm going to have to go buy some more.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day.

Flat BB Bench 4x5 *PB*

Flat DB Flyes 3x12

Flat DB Bench 3x12

Incline DB Flyes 3x12

Incline DB Bench 3x12

Dips 4 sets to failure.

I enjoyed today. I went into the gym feeling a bit more aggression than usual and that showed on the first exercise. I struggled with the very last rep but it was never in doubt that it wasd going to go up so I'm well pleased with the PB when comparing with last week.

Incline bench was particularly good as well. I managed to squeeze out the final rep there too, when normally I would have failed. Dips followed and I got more reps out of those too.

Finished up with some cable/machine work.

*Summary of Week 7*

I've hammered the workouts this week. I've never worked as heavy or as intensely as this before so I'm very happy. I'm guessing I'm now at the peak of the cycle. Hopefully, I can progress until the S-Drol begins but if not, at the very least, I want to maintain what I'm doing now. I see no reason why a couple of compounds (like dl and press) can't still go up but I'm wary of OHP going forward. We'll see.

Diet is going well. Still a bit bloated (see photos below) but I've added another couple of lbs this week. I now sit at 202lbs. I've doubled my dose of Aromasin to 25mg to see if that helps with the bloat. If not, I'll just come back down again in a week or so. I've been feeling a little tired lately too and wondering if that's due to estrogen build-up so if it is, maybe upping the dose will help combat that too. Nothing to lose by trying.

Acne is under control with the Accutane. I came off for a day or two but it reappeared. Going back on for a week sorted that so I'm now going to try to come down to 40mg EOD instead of ED.

Photos below were taken today before workout for reference. They're not very good as I had to take them myself but they may give some idea as to what is happening physically.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*15th Pin*

I don't like pinning my left quad. I find it harder to find a decent spot than in the right. Today, I managed to hit a nerve. Ow, you bastard!!!

Apart from that, everything was fine.

Back Day.

Deadlift 1x5 *PB*

Pull Ups 4 Sets to Failure

Lat Pulldowns 4x10

1 Arm Bent Over Long Bar Rows 3x12

Seated Row from High Pulley 3x10

Reverse Pec Dec 3x10

Rack Pulls 5x12

Didn't really feel like working out this morning as I wasn't looking forward to deadlifting. Struggling with the weight last week and then failing with OHP a couple of days later had me kinda thinking I'd plateaued on this particular lift. Once I got in the gym, I thought "F*ck it. If I'm going to fail at least I may as well fail going for a big PB" so I loaded up the bar with 5kg extra instead of the usual 2.5kg. And f*ck me, I got it. Wasn't easy but it wasn't too hard either. I reckon I could have got another rep but was a bit gobsmacked about getting the big PB so didn't push it.

Chins went well today as well. Managed to crank out 10 for the first couple of sets. I reckon bringing them to the front of the workout rather than doing them at the end or somewhere in the middle made a huge difference.

I was surprised at how much energy I had today once I got into the workout. I did a lot of sets and still felt I had more in me when I'd finished.

Now the downer: the bloat is really p*ssing me off. It looks like I've got a beer gut. The one thing about bulking on juice is that you've got to expect something like this, I guess. I also expected to add fat that I have as well. But I have to admit, it's tempting to cut calories or just go on an outright cut. I started this cycle at 11-12%bfp but now look about 17-18%. Psychologically, that's a mind-f*ck. I have to keep telling myself not to worry and that even if it's all fat (which it isn't) I can easily drop it in a couple of months after cycle on a calorie deficit. Still, I've not looked forward to cutting so much as i do now. I realise that I just have to bite the bullet and keep going but being on steroids isn't the be-all and end-all that someone new to them might think it is. I guess you can't make an omelette without breaking some eggs.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> *15th Pin*
> 
> I don't like pinning my left quad. I find it harder to find a decent spot than in the right. Today, I managed to hit a nerve. Ow, you bastard!!!
> 
> ...


it did for me.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day.

Military Press 1x12 1x10 1x8 then lower weight for 3x12

Side Laterals 4x12

Front Raises 4x12

Bent Over Rear Delts 4x12

Face Pulls 4x12

Behind the Back BB Shrugs 3x20

I've been feeling like sh*t the past 24 hours as my 3 year old has bought some bug back with him from playschool and given it to me. But I've only ever missed 3 workouts in the past 18 months to illness and I knew that if I didn't lift today, I'd feel even more sh*tty. So off to the gym I went.

The only real difference between this and any other workout was that I didn't attempt a PB on the first compound lift. Feeling like I do, I figure that if I missed it, it would put a damper on the whole workout and when I feel like this, I want to be as good psychologically as I can be.

Once I warmed up, I was absolutely dripping with sweat - much more than usual. I moved onto OHP and decided to rep with lighter volume. I still managed to crank out reps with 2.5kg more than I've done before though. Everything else was done with about the same weight as usual but I did either a few more reps or another set than I normally do. All in all, it turned out to be a pretty good workout and I feel a lot better for doing it.

The plus side is that I've got a couple of days to fully recover before the weekend. I don't worry too much if I'm ill during shoulder or arm day as long as I'm fit for the big compound days.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*16th Pin*

No problems. I've now used up my 2nd vial of Torlabs 10ml Test E. I reckon it contained closer to 8ml than 9ml, let alone 10ml, so it was pretty short. Like I said though: I'm not bothered as I've got another one, so it's no problem finishing the cycle. But if you're new to steroids and reading this, it's always worth bearing in mind that you might want to buy that little bit extra just in case your vials come up short.

Arm Day.

4x15 Overhead Cable Extensions

3x10 Close Grip Bench

3x15 Tricep Pulldowns

3x10 Tricep Kickbacks

3x12 DB Curls

3x12 Preacher Curls

3x12 Tricep Bar Hammer Curls

Although I'm still not 100%, I managed to hammer arms pretty hard today. I got a huge pump in them which resulted in me giving in to vanity and pulling out the tape measure. At the beginning of cycle, my arms were about 15.75 around the bicep when pumped. Today, they measured 17.25. A gain of an inch and a half. They seem to be a bit soft though, so some of that will be water but if I can put an inch on and keep it, I'll be happy.

I guess I'm stuck with the bloat. Upping the AI dose, doesn't seem to have made much difference. It just means that I'm not going to see any results I'm happy with until I come off-cycle and lose all this water. It will be interesting to see if the S-Drol adds much more in a few weeks' time. I'm hoping that I don't turn into the f*cking Michelin Man. Thank Christ I decided not to go with D-Bol.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sdrol is a dry compound so you will be ok, what lab ya running I forgot?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:



> what lab ya running


CEL M-Drol.

I'll start off with one tab for the first week and see how I get on.

End of this week, I'll start loading up on the Cycle Assist. Yeah, I know it's got a rep as being a bit of a waste of time and if your liver's healthy, all you need is water, but I've got it so I may as well use it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sorry mate I ment what test ya running due to the vials not being 10ml, i have noticed that sdrol doesn't always work for some hence the bad rep sometimes, I have ran sdrol always got good gains but beware the sides


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Test is Torlabs. I reckon it was HP's generic before they moved onto that Anabolic Fusion Labs stuff.

Seems to be not bad stuff. Just a little short.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Squats 3x5 *PB*

Leg Extensions 10x10

Pull Throughs 3x10

Standing Leg Curls 5x10

SLDL 3x10

Standing Calf Raises 3x20

I felt as crappy today as I have over the last few. Seems like I just can't shake this bug. So I had no intention of going into the gym and hitting it hard or going for a PB today. Instead, I was just going to go for some high rep, light weight work. Things didn't quite work out like that though and once I had the weight on my back for squats and started going through the warmup sets, I found myself loaded up to a PB before I knew it. ATG as well so no complaints and no doubts about claiming it.

I decided to give the Leg Extensions GVT and got those going nicely. Pull Throughs weren't as good this week as last. Although I used the weight on them and my form was probably better, I didn't get the burn like I did last week - I think I get used to them very quickly and as they're only a partial movement, they're only good for me once every couple of months or so. Managed to hit the leg curls hard doing a standing version rather than the lying one that I normally do so I might start alternating between the two and see how it goes. SLDLs were done for the stretch and I managed to find the sweet spot on calves again.

Seeing as how I feel crappy, I reckon it was a really good workout. I'd have been pretty pleased with it if I was 100%.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day.

Flat BB Bench 4x5 *PB*

Flat BB Bench 3x12 - last set to failure

Decline DB Bench 3x15

Decline Flyes 3x15

Incline DB Bench 3x15

Dips 3 Sets to Failure

Pec Dec 3x10

Who cares if I still feel like sh*t? Not me. :tongue:

Got in there and hit a personal best after sitting on the bench and talking to the bar. I told it that it was a bastard and that all it's weight was mine and that there was no point in trying to resist me. The f*cker must have got the message as it surrendered and went up for 4 sets. :lol:

After that, I dropped the weight a little to flat bench to failure, then went quite light on DBs for the incline and decline but went low and slow.

*Summary of Week 8*

For almost all this week, I've been suffering with a bug. Full of snot and with a head that feels twice as big. That hasn't stopped me from hitting all the PBs I've gone for though and there's been absolutely no adverse affect on training. The only place where it's hurt me has been on diet. Although I've still eaten clean, I've not managed to get all the calories in me. I've made sure that I've taken onboard extra protein so it's the carbs which have been missing. Hopefully, that won't have made a big difference but jumping on the scales this morning, my weight is the same as this time last week. I guess I can be happy that it hasn't dropped though and maybe I should have expected it to go down anyway.

Tomorrow I'll be starting to load up on the liver support for the oral and also cracking open a new vial of Test. Here's to hoping that it's a good one with no PIP.

:beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure what to think about you talking to the bar :laugh:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Heh!! You should try it mate. Treat it like a bitch and it'll normally do what you want it to. :lol:

Anyway. I just realised that I've been posting all these PBs but never really added up what they amount to. So I may as well do it now to give some idea of the difference over the past 8 weeks.

All 5 RMs.

Deadlift has gone up by 22.5kg.

Squat has gone up by 20kg.

Bench has gone up by 11kg.

OHP has gone up by 7kg

IIRC during my last 12 week bulk, I put on about half that figure for those lifts.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*17th Pin*

The dreaded left quad but actually, it was real easy today and felt like one of the best injections so far. I dunno why, but I love the first injection out of a new vial.

Back Day.

Pull ups 4 Sets to Failure

Deadlifts 1x5 *PB*

Rack Pulls 3x10

Seated Row from High Pulley 3x12

Lat Pulldowns 6x12 - 2 sets close grip, 2 sets hands facing away, 2 sets wide grip

One Arm Bent Over Longbar Rows 3x12

Great workout today. Like I said, there's something about that first jab from a new vial and I felt pretty damn good walking into the gym. As good as I've felt at any point in this cycle.

I started out on pull ups and got the 10 I was looking for on the 1st set, working every set to failure. As I was feeling pumped up, I decided to add 5kg to the bar for DLs. TBH, it was just about my limit. I couldn't have got another rep out and although I don't think I hitched, I also don't think the lift was as smooth as it should have been. That said, to rep right on my limit is what I like to do - too often, I feel there's more in the tank. I like to walk away from the bar knowing that I've given it everything.

Rack pulls and rows were done heavy. Lat pulldowns were done a little lighter but I also varied the grip so I could hit the muscles from more angles. The final longbar rows were done quite light but low and slow with a nice squeeze.

I still feel a little but under the weather but there's no doubt that the bug is starting to lift now. Day off next so I should be 100% for Shoulder Day.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day.

Military Press 2x5 1x6 *PB* ramp down weight for 3x12

Lateral Raises 3x10

Front Raises 3x10

Face Pulls 5x12

Bent Over Rear Delts 4x10

Standing Cable Rows 4x10

Behind the Back BB Shrugs 4x12

Surprised myself with how easy the PB was today after missing it last time. I even managed to add another rep and I could definitely have gone heavier. Maybe taking the week off (not going for it last week) made a difference. After I got the PB, I concentrated on strict form for the drop sets and the laterals and front raises. I threw the cable rows in simply because I had a lot in the tank today. Although my shoulders felt really pumped, I was nowhere near as tired as I usually am at that stage of the workout. The shrugs were done 10kg heavier than I've ever done them before. All in all, a decent workout.

As I've now been lifting solidly and intensely for 10 weeks (I started this program a week or two before the cycle), I'm considering starting a deload on Saturday for a week. I'll play it by ear but as I've still got the S-Drol and the PCT to come, another 6 weeks lifting big is going to be pushing it without risking burnout. I'm thinking a deload could do me some good. I'm a bit torn, as I don't want to waste any of the cycle but if I just go at it with high reps, hopefully, nothing will be wasted.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*18th Pin*

No problems. Not that I'd be expecting any by now.

Arm Day.

EZ Bar Curls 10x10

Preacher Curls 3x10

Hammer Curls 3x10

Concentration Curls 3x10

Tricep Pushdowns 3x10

CG Benchpress 3x10

Tricep Extensions 3x10

Hit arms hard today and they're now burning.

I started out with GVT on the EZ bar. I could probably have gone a little heavier than I did, but I reckon I worked the muscles hard enough to let them know that they had to do a bit of work. I then moved onto Preachers. I was going to use the cable machine as it has a Preacher bench but after one set on each arm, I gave up - I just wasn't getting the feeling that I wanted. So I moved back to freeweights and used dumbells instead. I went as heavy as I've ever done before but surprisingly, didn't go to failure like I normally do. Hammer curls were also done as heavy as I've done them before whilst Concentration Curls were supersetted with light Tricep Pushdowns for stretch and warmup respectively. After I'd finished with the Concentrations, I went heavy on the Pushdowns for 3 sets. This meant I wasn't able to go as heavy on the bench as I have in the past, as by now, my arms were pretty much fried. I still managed to work relatively heavy though and pushed close to failure. Tricep kickbacks were also done as heavy as I've done them before. Normally, I'd do one more exercise for triceps, but today, I felt I'd done enough so called it a day. To be honest, I was surprised at how much strength I had. I thought that by now, I'd be coming down a little but it seemed like I was still peaking. No complaints about that though!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Deload

Leg Extensions 4x12

Squats 4x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Leg Curls 3x20

SLDL 3x12

So I've decided to deload now rather than risk it and have to do it later down the line. Ordinarily, I would just take a week off every 8 but rather than do that, I want to keep my hand in and will instead just go with some light, high reps sets.

I got a nice burn doing this and a bit of a pump. Also, there were quite a few veins which I've not noticed before, standing out in my shins.

The problem I've got now, is sticking to this for a week and resisting the temptation to go heavy.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day.

Flat DB Press 4x15

Flat Flyes 4x15

Incline DB Press 4x15

Incline Flyes 4x15

Pec Deck 5x12

Not really a lot to write about. A deload isn't that exciting and it's only job is to keep the muscles alive whilst taking a break. It's just treading water really.

*Summary of Week 9*

The week began well with hitting some good PBs. I decided to deload to keep myself fresh for the end of the cycle and for when I start using the Superdrol. Whether or not it will make much difference, I don't know, but if I do start to get a bit flakey towards the end and during PCT, at least I won't be able to blame it on over-training.

I cracked open a new vial of Test at the beginning of the week. Everything went fine with the injections but I did get a little bit of PIP with the first one. On Thursday, I moved over to the other quad and injected. No problems until yesterday morning when PIP started coming on. It's now Sunday and it's pretty harsh - feeling like a big bruise and a constant dead leg. I've actually caught myself limping a few times. Somebody on the same labs was getting bad PIP so it looks to me like the seller was mixing things up - sending out a vial of the good stuff and then a vial which is a bit more harsh. I'm not really bothered as long as it's got the Test in it though.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Only getting pip now isn't bad i suppose mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't complain too much I guess. Hopefully, it's not going to be this bad all the way up to the end of the cycle. If it gets too much, I might just cut it short at the end of Week 10 or 11. Nothing lost by doing that as I'll still have the Superdrol and 10 weeks is fine for a Test E run - so no problem. I don't reckon that'll happen but I'll play it by ear.

Only real downer is that it's got me thinking about the quality of the Test. First vial was definitely good. Second, I'm not so sure about. Although strength was up, I never really got the sides that I had with the first (although the Accutane would have made a difference) and that could have just been a knock on from the first. This third one seems to be decent - I get the same sort of buzz that I did with the first and that was also lacking with the second.

If the second was bunk, it's probably screwed the cycle. Guess I'll just have to wait for PCT, see the results and judge then.

One thing I forgot to add in the summary above: I've added another 3lbs. So after last week's illness, weight has risen a bit. Not surprising really, as I've been shoving the calories down my neck like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*19th Pin*

No problems. No PIP as of yet. But as for the PIP I had with the last one? Jesus, it got worse yesterday and I could hardly walk. It seems to have eased off a little bit today but I'm still limping like a bastard. If it had come on during leg day, I'd have been screwed - no way could I have trained with it. Deadlifting would have been a no-go too. I'm hoping it was a one off and praying that I don't get it from this pin. It's a good thing I'm only on a deload this week, I guess. If it was gonna happen, then this is the best time.

Other good thing is that I pinned in my quads rather than glutes. Instead of just not being able to walk, if I'd have done the jabs in the butt, I wouldn't have been able to sit down either.

Last thing to note is that I was sweating like hell last night in bed. Woke up about a dozen times and pillows, sheet and duvet were soaking. It got so bad, my missus decided to go sleep with one of my kids in their bed.

Back Day.

Deload.

Lateral Pull Downs 5x12

One Arm DB Rows 5x12

Reverse Pec Deck 5x10

Seated Cable Rows 5x12

Standing Cable Rows 4x10


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

looks like you've hit a nerve then mate I'll have to try and get some TOR test i think


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day.

Deload.

Military Press 5x12

BB Shrugs 3x20

Side Laterals 3x15

Front Raises 3x15

Bent Over Rear Delts 3x15

Face Pulls 4x15

Got a nice pump even with the light weight. Shoulder pumps are made for light volume, high reps and it brought out a bit of vascularity as well. Makes it feel like I'm not just wasting a week.

The PIP in my right quad has now eased off. It just feels like an old bruise. The left quad (the most recent injection site) has a little bit of PIP but it's nowhere near on the scale of what I got in the right. If it doesn't get any worse by tomorrow, I reckon I've escaped. The only question then is where to put the jab tomorrow.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> I'll have to try and get some TOR test i think


Honestly mate, my jury would be out on that one.

First vial was sh*t hot. Second was almost certainly bunk. Third is sh*t hot (apart from the PIP).

How do I know this? Well, first one I got all the sides. Second one, I had the sides for about 2 weeks in and then they wore off (probably the reason why I felt I needed to deload). Third one, I'm back with the sides again - appetite, aggression, acne, libido, pumps. Everything that's been missing for the past couple of weeks is back. Feels like I'm raging again.

So question is: do you risk it and hope you get lucky with 3 vials, or do you go for it and end up with a hole in the middle of your cycle. Although I rate the source for delivery and the gear is spot on when it's gtg, missing out on those 4 weeks in the middle makes me wish I'd gone for something else. No guarantee that you're gonna end up with good gear mind, unless you've got another decent source to go to.

I'll be cycling again about end of Feb and although I wouldn't write Tor off totally, it's not going to be my first choice.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*20th Pin*

Went back into the left quad today as the right one still isn't 100%. If I don't get bad PIP this time, I'm going to put it down to heating the oil properly rather than just giving it a quick blast with the wife's hairdryer.

20 seems like some sort of a milestone. It really does feel like the cycle is on the back-end now.

Arm Day

Deload

DB Curls 4x12

Tricep Pulldowns 4x15

Concentration Curls 3x12

CG Bench Press 3x12

Hammer Curls 3x12

Overhead Cable Extensions 3x15

Tricep Kickbacks 3x12

Last day of the deload before returning to heavy on Saturday (if the PIP holds off). Got a nice pump going. Looking forward to hitting it hard again. I'll start the S-Drol on the same day.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Seems u having problems I had. I have switched to alpha pharma prop and its amazing just after 3 shots.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Was just the one really bad one mate.

After reading what you said about getting PIP, I assumed that the same was going to happen to me. But if this one goes OK, it's looking like it was just a one off and it could have been down to my technique or (more likely) my not heating the oil properly.

Gotta say that this is the best vial by far though. Unlike the others, I can feel this one and actually see the results. OK, atm, those results are all side effects, but with the other two, I'd never really have known I was on in comparison. With this one, there's no mistaking.

I only wish all 3 had been like it.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye 2 out of the 3 were ok for me mate. the one was definitely not right.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

It's a downer 'cos it means I'm never going to be happy with the results of this cycle - always wondering what "might have been".

I guess I'm going to see this one through and hope for better luck on the next one. I've got a different source sorted so hope that he'll come through with better.

In the meantime, I've realised that the last pin will be on a Thursday and that PCT will be two weeks after that. That means that I should start the Superdrol today.

So I've just taken the first dose. I'll start out with 10mg for the first few days and see how it goes. If everything works out OK, I'll up it to 20mgs around Monday time.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Squats 3x5 *PB* then lower weight for 2x10

Leg Extensions 10x10

Standing Calf Raises 2x30

Standing Leg Curls 3x15

Cable Side Kicks 3x10

SLDL 3x12

F*ck my luck.

I can't remember the last time I was ill before this cycle but now I've come down with a stinking cold. Been coughing and spluttering and up all night with it.

Still, today it was back to heavy and jeez did I destroy my quads. After I finished the leg extensions, I couldn't walk and had to sit down for 5 minutes. Even then, when I moved onto calf raises, I kept losing my balance and had to quit at 2 sets. I seriously thought I was going to have to call it a day, simply because my legs had given up.

The leg curls and side kicks could be done leaning against the machine though, so I was able to continue. SLDLs were done light for the stretch and the feeling (not that I could've gone heavy by then though).

A decent first workout after the deload.

I've done 3 tabs of the Superdrol at 10mg since Thursday. Nothing to report yet.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Leg Day.
> 
> Squats 3x5 *PB* then lower weight for 2x10
> 
> ...


Looks like most of us are coming down with a sh!ty cold


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day

Flat Bench Press 3x5 *PB* 1x4 then drop weight for 3x12

Pec Deck 3x12

Dips 4 Sets to Failure

Incline DB Press 3x12 Supersetted with Incline Flyes 3x10

A bit of an eye opener today. Went for the PB on bench and got it. The last rep of the 3rd set wasn't too easy but for a 1.5kg jump on my last PB and after a week's deloading, I didn't think it was too bad. But I decided not to go for a 4th set as I didn't think I'd get it and instead I wanted to see what my 1RM is.

I haven't tested for a 1RM for maybe 3 or 4 months, but when I do, I tend to go up in amounts of 2.5kg from my 5RM until I get stuck. But today, as I'd already benched, I thought if I kept going at 2.5kg, I'd get fatigued and wouldn't get a true reading. So instead, I jacked an extra 5kg on the bar, just intending to knock out 1 rep and then raise the weight again.

Didn't work out as planned though, did it? Instead of 1 rep, I did 2. Then I did 3. Then I thought f*ck it and did 4. It was only as the 5th was going up that I realised what the f*ck I'd just done and stalled - 4 reps at 6.5kg better than anything I've done before. I'll take that any day!!

Rest of the workout went well. Not that I give a sh*t. I'm too stoked with that bench press. :lol:

*Summary of Week 10*

After shaking off the bug and then getting another one, I finished the deload and returned to heavy. The two heavy workouts have been really good and the light work for a week seems to have helped refresh my system.

I started the S-Drol on 10mg a day. I don't think it's kicked in yet even though today was something else on the pressing. If it's as good as it's cracked up to be, I'm hoping to get that benchpress up even higher. I've a sneaking suspicion that the 2nd vial of test was bunk. Unfortunately, that means I'm not going to get a true result for this cycle but I'll be cutting on Test E, probably towards the end of February so will be able to compare results then.

Weight is currently sitting at 205lbs. That's 30lbs up on the beginning of the cycle.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Latest update photos.

Taken this morning:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ya back n delts have come on mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*21st Pin*

Back into the right quad. No problems but it remains to be seen if I get PIP.

Back Day

Deadlifts 1x5 *PB* then lower weight for 2x10

Chin Ups 4 Sets to Failure

Lat Pulldowns 3x12

Seated Cable Rows 3x12

Bent Over Long Bar Rows 4x10

Reverse Pec Deck 3x12 supersetted with Standing Cable Rows 3x10

Deadlifts nearly killed me. I was absolutely drained after finishing them. Still, 5kg improvement on the 5RM and a 10kg improvement on the 10 reps. Had to have a sit down for 5 minutes when I'd finished them though.

I decided to do chin ups next because I felt if I left them to the end of the workout, I wouldn't even be able to do one. As it was, I managed to crank out 10 on the first set but I had major trouble even doing 5 on the next 3. Again, I had to have a 5 minute sit down after finishing this exercise.

The rest didn't go to badly. I used decent weight and got good connection and feeling with all exercises. Still suffering with a cold but the best remedy seems to be my pre-workout and once I'm into the workout, I don't really notice it. I'm feeling the f*cker now though - totally drained. I'm also aching like a bastard but I don't mind that so much as that's telling me I worked hard in the gym.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day

Military Press 3x5 *PB* then lower weight for 3x15

Bent Over Rear Delts 4x12

Face Pulls 5x12

Side Laterals 4x10

Front Raises 4x10

Behind the back Shrugs 3x30

Upright Cable Rows 3x20

On the back-end of the cold now so not feeling too bad. Went in and really hit it hard today.

Whenever I come off a deload, I find that I'm able to work just that little bit harder. The payoff is that I feel it after the workout and every single day this week, I've had DOMs. Today is going to be no exception as my traps and rear delts are already feeling pumped.

I was pleased with the Military Press. I went 1kg heavier for the PB than I normally would have added and still got it with good form. It wasn't easy and I couldn't have got another rep but I managed to do the job on it. I went right down in weight for the 3x15 and got a big pump out of them. The last couple of reps of each set hurt like hell.

Everything else (apart from the cable rows) was done with decent weight. I threw in more sets and reps than usual though. All in all, a good workout.

On the AAS side, no PIP from the right quad so the problem I had was a one off. Nothing from the S-Drol yet. Tomorrow is the end of week one on it and I'll be upping to 20mg ED.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*22nd Pin*

In the left quad. A little bit of PIP but nothing too bad at the moment.

Taking a look at what I've got left in the last vial, I'm not too sure if I'll get a full 500mg out of it for my last two shots. If it's anything below the 500, I'll just jack the lot in the right quad in one shot and that'll be the end of the injection cycle.

I've upped the S-Drol to 20mg ED.

Arm Day

Close Grip Bench Press 1x10 1x7 2x10 2x15

Tricep Pulldowns 3x10 then lower weight for 3x15

Overhead Tricep Extensions 3x10 then lower weight for 3x15

Tricep Kickbacks 3x12

Incline Curls 3x15

Hammer Curls 3x12

Spider Curls 3x12

DB Curls 3x10

Worked Triceps hard and heavy to begin with. In fact, I can't remember the last time I managed to hit them so hard. When I'd finished, I was tempted to give biceps a miss as I didn't think I had enough left in the tank. It's not often I work to failure on triceps but I did both with pressing and with the pulldowns. I was in bits when I finished the kickbacks!!

I decided to train biceps with lighter weight than usual but to give it more reps and sets. I still managed to work to failure on hammers and inclines - again, not something I often do.

My arms are now quite pumped and I guarantee that I'll be getting DOMs by the end of the day. In fact, my biceps are starting to ache now, just an hour after the workout.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice log man. Shame about the 2nd Vial. That sucks.

30lbs in 10 weeks is crazy.

I gained 9lbs in an 8 week cycle and thought that was good lol.

Can't wait till I start my Test E cycle in January.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day

Standing Calf Raises 6x15

Standing Leg Curls 3x12

Leg Curls on Bench 3x20

Leg Extensions 4x10

Squats 3x10

SLDL 4x12

Decided to do things a little differently today and put squats at the back of the routine so that I could concentrate on calves and hamstrings.

I pyramided the calves going really heavy on two of the working sets - heavy enough that just putting the weight on my back was a job in itself. For the legs curls, I went heavy on the standing ones and then lighter on the bench.

Leg extensions were done heavy and squats were done lighter but with 10 reps rather than the usual 5 which I do. SLDLs were done with a medium weight to finish off the workout.

I have to admit, I'm not too sure if I'm getting some sides from upping the S-Drol. I've had a couple of sh*tty nights' sleep, eyes feel puffy, feel a bit blah and have had a couple of mild headaches. Could be down to raised blood pressure. I've upped my water intake and added celery seed tabs to my diet. If I still feel as crappy in a few days time, I'll have to evaluate wether it's worth the sides or if I should drop back down to 10mgs. Strength in the gym seems to be pretty good but I'm not sure if it's kicked in yet or even if it will kick in this late in a Test E cycle (even with bunk gear in the middle of it). Tomorrow is benching so it's a big strength day. I guess I'll find out more then.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Updated leg photos. Taken this morning before workout.

I've lost a bit of definition but there's definitely more lean mass there. Calves in particular seem to have come on pretty well. Probably better than any other body part.



















And yeah. I need to clean the mirror in my gym. :lol:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

You're gonna be in some serious nick after this course! following this one. :thumbup1:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I wish mate.

TBH though, I think I lost out a lot on that middle vial. I've managed to add a lot of mass - probably over 30lbs (I'll know for sure at weigh-in tomorrow) but a lot of that's going to be fat.

Everything is going to depend on PCT and the cut afterwards. I'm getting close to the stage where I need to sit down and have a long hard think on how I'm going to handle it. The only thing I know for sure is that a calorie deficit is going to be out of the question until at least the end of January.

So two ways it can swing really - I'll either end up looking half decent if I hit it right or end up looking no different than the photos on page 1 if I get it wrong.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Leg Day
> 
> Standing Calf Raises 6x15
> 
> ...


Yep sd sides starting


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Updated leg photos. Taken this morning before workout.
> 
> I've lost a bit of definition but there's definitely more lean mass there. Calves in particular seem to have come on pretty well. Probably better than any other body part.
> 
> ...


Good calfs there mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day

Bench Press 1x5 1x4 lower weight for 3x10 then 2x15

Pec Deck 2x12 1x10 lower weight for 1x20

Dips 4 Sets to Failure

Incline DB Bench 3x12

Incline Flyes 3x12

Weird workout today. I went in feeling pretty pumped up and looking forward to shifting some heavy weight but once I got started on the warmups for flat benching, I felt pretty weak. I tried for a PB but failed on the 2nd set at 4 reps. Admittedly, I was being greedy and after last week's result of getting 4 reps out at 6kg over my PB, was going for double what I normally would, but I was never going to get 3 sets out of it. Part of the problem was that I was feeling absolutely nothing in my chest. All I got was delts and triceps and it just didn't feel right. Once that happened, the mind went and that was it.

So after failing, I decided to drop the weight and went for 3x10. This time though, I got a really good mind/muscle connection and really felt the chest muscles going to work. Same for everything else in the workout after that - I really managed to get the pecs working and it turned what could have been a crap workout after the initial failure into a decent one.

Strange how it works out sometimes - you can miss what you think is the most important lift of the day but end up hitting everything else right and getting just as much (if not more) benefit from it.

*Summary of Week 11*

Not really much to report. Workouts have been good, diet has been good but it's the end of the cycle so psychologically, I feel like I'm winding down a bit. I don't seem to have got the kick from the S-Drol that I was looking for but then it might be early days yet. Hopefully, it will give me that little boost I want to carry me through to PCT.

I've kicked it up to 20mg ED and reckon I'm getting a few sides but they don't seem to be that bad and one or two, like the headaches I was getting, have subsided.

Weight: I've put on another 2lbs and am at 207lbs. I make that a 32lb gain on the beginning of the cycle.

Depending on how much is left in the vial, tomorrow could be the last jab of Test E.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

32lb, christ, thats some serious bulk! I think you'll like it even more when the water you've put on comes off.

Good work pilgrim!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

*23rd and Last Pin*

There was roughly 400 ml left in the vial. So rather than mess about pinning 200 today and 200 on Thursday, I jacked the lot into the right quad. The Test injection part of the cycle is now done and dusted.

Still not feeling anything from the S-Drol. All sides have now dropped off though, so that's something to be thankful for.

Back Day.

Deadlift 1x1 1x2 1x5

Rack Pulls 3x10

Bent Over BB Rows 3x10 then lower weight for 2x15

Chin Ups 4 Sets to Failure

Wide Grip Pull Downs Behind the Neck 3x10

Lat Pulldowns 3x12

Reverse Pec Deck 4x10

Seated Cable Rows 4x12

No strength again. Went for a PB on deads and couldn't get it off the ground. Dropped to last week's PB and the same. Came down even lower and got a single. Came down again, got a double. Thought "F*ck it", came right down to 150kg, cranked out 5 and called it a day on them. Wasn't too happy at all.

Because they were such a wash out, I decided to Rack Pull. Again, the strength wasn't there. I managed to pull my PB but it was a lot harder than last time and I had to stop a couple of times to adjust my grip.

But again, like yesterday, just as I was about to write the whole workout off and just go through the motions, things clicked into place again. I didn't get the strength back but I did manage to use good volume and I got a really good mind/muscle connection and was able to concentrate on getting those muscles working. Rowing in particular felt really good and I got a big pump going in my upper back. I was able to hold and squeeze with good feeling on most of the movements.

Although things didn't turn out too bad in the end, losing strength like I have over the past few days got me a bit worried so I tried to think what might have gone wrong. There's only really one thing I can put it down to and that's the fact that I've not been using a pre-workout for the first time in over a year. I'm going to see how Shoulder Day turns out with OHPs. If it's crap, I'll start taking the pre again next week and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Since the start of your cycle, how has your strength come along in squats, bench, and deadlifts?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I put up the figures a few pages back.

Off the top of my head: Squats are up by about 25kg. Bench by about 15kg. Deads by 30kg. OHP by about 10kg.

I would have expected a gain with the calorie surplus. I seem to have got a boost around week 6 with numbers going up quickly, which would be when the Test kicked in. After that, it looks like things settled down - which would indicate that the 2nd vial was bunk. I still got PBs but the weight wasn't going up as fast.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

One thing regarding the S-Drol.

It's possible it's kicking in now (or at least a side is).

For the past few hours, I've been getting massive pumps all over - legs, chest, arms and especially back. I'm also getting the sort of feeling that I got when the Test cycle was at it's height - ie: although I've had my workout and it's now evening, I want to go and lift!! Have to keep stopping myself from throwing myself down on the lounge floor to do press ups. :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't wait for these feelings


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I can't wait for these feelings


If your gear is good, then you're going to get them. 

Only way I can describe it is being a bit like a manic depressive but not going as low as depression when you come down. I've had to watch myself a couple of times as I've a tendency to run off at the mouth when I'm on the upswing - I get a little bit too boisterous.

Definitely a good feeling though. For me, anyway.

On the subject of ups and downs, I'll be carrying this journal on through the PCT. The main reason I decided to keep a log was because I couldn't really find any that gave me the details I needed when I was looking to get my cycle together. And the one place nearly every one of them fell down was in PCT - they just about all ended after the last shot. But from what I've learnt, PCT is as important a part of the cycle as any other and it's also the one where mood swings can occur (especially with Clomid). It will also be interesting to see how lifts are affected, obviously how lean mass is retained, water expelled, etc, etc.

So this journal will keep going until I feel that the cycle is properly finished and until I reckon that my natural Test levels have recovered.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

It's BSI Test400, haven't heard a bad word about the lab!

Looking forward to your updates through PCT


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder day

Military Press 2x5 1x4 then lower weight for 2x12

Front Raises 3x10 then lower weight for 1x10

Face Pulls 2x15 then raise weight for 3x12

Bent Over Rear Delts 3x10

Side Laterals 3x10 then lower weight for 1x10

DB Shrugs 3x15

Cable Shrugs 3x12

The S-Drol is working and Jesus H Christ!! The pump today was excruciating. I thought my shoulders were going to explode. Haven''t really experienced anything like that before.

Strength is back up. I went for a PB on Military Press and really, the only thing that stopped me from getting that last rep was the pump. I simply couldn't raise my hands above my head. Why the hell I decided to play around with high reps and light weight afterwards, I don't know. I must be mad. But sh*t, may as well make hay whilst the sun shines.

Every exercise except for the DB shrugs was done with weight as heavy as I've done before going light. I'm still pumped and expecting to pay for it later!! :lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Arm Day

Close Grip Benchpress 8x10 1x8 1x7

Tricep Pulldowns 4x10

Overhead Cable Extension 4x10

Bent Over DB kickbacks 3x12

Incline Curls 3x10

Concentration Curls 3x10

Hammer Curls 3x10

Did GVT with the first exercise and it had me in bits - thrashed my triceps. I was able to stay heavy on the pulldowns but went lighter on the cables before going heavy again on the extensions. By the time I'd finished, my triceps were pumped to hell and I couldn't do any more with them.

Unfortunately, I reckon this knocked on a little into the bicep part of the workout and although I did some good work, it wasn't quite up to the standard which I wanted. I wasn't able to go heavy enough and although I maintained decent form, I'd have liked to have maybe thrown in some preachers or done a couple more sets. I didn't have it in me though and had to call it a day.

By no means a crap workout though - the tricep work made it a good one. Next week though, I'll probably start with biceps.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

No workout today if I can help it (although I'm having to fight the urge).

But I've decided to up the S-Drol to 30mg ED for the last two weeks of the cycle. I don't think the sides are going to be anything I can't handle and I've nothing to lose by giving it a go.

It may just be psychological but tbh, I reckon I've got better results from 2 weeks of S-Drol than I did from the whole 12 weeks of the Test. I seem to be less bloated, more defined and above all, bigger. Arms and traps in particular. It could just be water and I'm definitely pumped up but if I can add the same in the next two weeks and then keep a bit of it, I'll be happy.

Whatever happens though, I'm damn glad I decided to add the S-Drol to the end of the cycle. It's definitely carrying me through to PCT.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> No workout today if I can help it (although I'm having to fight the urge).
> 
> But I've decided to up the S-Drol to 30mg ED for the last two weeks of the cycle. I don't think the sides are going to be anything I can't handle and I've nothing to lose by giving it a go.
> 
> ...


thats a strong statement mate considering the weight you have put on on ya test cycle


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep. But I reckon I added quite a bit of fat and water with the Test.

With the S-Drol, everything looks to be lean mass. Although it seems to have worked mainly as a recomp, I haven't checked the scales yet, but it wouldn't surprise me if I've added quite a few lbs this week with it.

Other thing is the actual feeling of being on. With the Test (the 1st vial anyway), I felt good, but with the S-drol, I feel like I could f*ck the world and then wipe my dick on it's curtains.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Yep. But I reckon I added quite a bit of fat and water with the Test.
> 
> With the S-Drol, everything looks to be lean mass. Although it seems to have worked mainly as a recomp, I haven't checked the scales yet, but it wouldn't surprise me if I've added quite a few lbs this week with it.
> 
> Other thing is the actual feeling of being on. With the Test (the 1st vial anyway), I felt good, but with the S-drol, I feel like I could f*ck the world and then wipe my dick on it's curtains.


yeh I remember those feelings on sdrol but the sides kill me


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I remember those feelings on sdrol but the sides kill me


Apart from a few headaches on the first couple of days after upping to 20mg, I've been fine. No negative sides to report at all.

I took 30mg yesterday and felt fine so hopefully, I'll get by with miminal problems.

Perhaps too early to tell yet but we'll see what happens.

I read somewhere that it goes like this:

10mg ED = 60% sides 60% effectiveness

20mg ED = 80% sides 80% effectiveness

30mg ED = 100% sides 100% effectiveness

Over 30mg ED = You're probably going to die.

OK. I added the last line in myself, but the first 3 are what I found elsewhere on the net.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day

Squats 3x10

Leg Extensions 3x10

Standing Calf Raises 3x30

Seated Calf Raises 3x20

SLDL 3x10

Standing Leg Curls 4x12

Got into the gym late today. I can't remember the last time I worked out after mid-day. The big difference was that it was a lot warmer. Dunno if that's a good thing or a bad thing but there were times that the sweat was dripping off me.

I started out by trying something a little different today. I went light on the squats and leg extensions but supersetted them. I almost wish I hadn't. Legs were wobbly as hell and I could barely breathe in between sets. But I like mixing things up and as it's something I've not tried before, it's one for the logbook.

I went lighter on calves as well but did high reps and got a good burn. SLDLs were done a little heavier than usual and leg curls were also done with heavy weight.

I'm not really finding any major strength difference with the S-Drol. Tomorrow is chest so I'll know for sure when benching. But whatever, I am enjoying the feeling of being on it. One possible side today though - I had a little twinge in the knee joint. Nothing painful though and it didn't affect the workout at all.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day

Flat Bench 2x5 1x6 *PB* then drop sets 1x6 1x7 1x10

Incline Flyes 3x10

Incline DB Press 4x10

Dips 4 Sets to Failure

Pec Deck 5x12

Decent workout. I wasn't as greedy going for the PB this week, went for a sensible weight and got it easily enough that I was able to add another rep to the 3rd set. I then decided to go for drop sets. Again, something which I haven't done for a while but good to throw in every now and then. Only pain is having to jump up and throw off the plates before diving back onto the bench again!!

Everything else was done with decent weight. Next week, I'll throw in some declines as I haven't done any of those for some time either.

*Summary of Week 12*

End of the Test part of the cycle. TBH, it didn't live up to my expectations. As stated before, this is probably because the middle vial was bunk. I have put on quite a bit of weight though. Weighed in this morning at 210lbs. That's 3lbs up on last week and 35lbs up overall.

The Superdrol doesn't seem to be giving me any extra strength. If it did, I would have expected a bigger difference this morning. As it was, there was a bit of strength there but it was what I would have expected and not the kick which is normally reported with this particular steroid. No problem though - if it helps to give me shape and keeps me feeling good, then it's doing what I want it to. I have no extra sides to report other than possible aching joints. Hard to tell though - I'm so pumped, I ache all over anyway!!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Back Day

Deadlifts 1x5

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Lat Pull Downs 4x10 then 1 drop set of 1x12

Bent Over 1 Arm Longbar Row 3x10

Seated Cable Row 5x12

Bent Over BB Row 3x10

Reverse Pec Deck 4x10

I'll be feeling this one later on.

I started out with deadlifts. Warming up with doubles towards my PB, I got about 10kg short, pulled it once but couldn't get the second off the ground. Not wanting to go down the same route as last week, I gave myself a good talking to (and told the bar and plates what I thought of them), recomposed myself and got 5 quite easily. Although 10kg short of my best, I was happy with that and decided it was good enough.

Moving on, chins went well and I put in 5 sets, which is more than I normally do.

Following on from that, everything was done with good weight. I got some nice squeezes out with the rows and really felt the muscles contracting. Whether that was down to good form or just the Superdrol, I don't know, but I'd like to think it was the former!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day

Military Press 3x10 then 2x6 drop sets.

Front Raises 3x10

Side Laterals 3x12

Face Pulls 4 x12

Bent Over Rear Delts 3x10

Behind the Back BB Shrugs 4x15

Cable Shrugs 3x12

I don't know what's causing it, wether it's DOMs, pumps or aching joints from the SDrol, but the past few nights have been pretty rough and I've been waking up, tossing and turning and unable to get comfortable in bed. Hopefully, there's a payoff for it because it's a pain in the ass.

Anyway, today's workout was another good one. I decided to forget going for a PB on military presses and instead went for high reps. I went 5kg heavier than I've ever done before and managed to get every rep, although I couldn't have got another. I then hit two sets of dropsets to failure.

Front raises were done heavier than I've done before and side laterals were done as heavy as I've ever done. After I'd finished the latter, I have to say that the pumps were so bad, I didn't think I could carry on. I persevered though and everything else was done as heavy or heavier. So high reps, heavy volume. I couldn't really ask for more.

Today marks 3 weeks on the Superdrol. One week left. I think it's making a big difference to my shoulders and traps. If I had to say that there's one part of my body that's been affected by the cycle, I'd immediately pick the shoulders. I've now got depth and width in the traps that simply wasn't there when I started. There's no doubt about it - I looked in the mirror today and OK, I was pumped, but it was like looking at somebody else's shoulders and not mine!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Arm Day

Incline Curls 3x12

Preacher Curls 3x12

Hammer Curls 4x12

Tricep Pulldowns 4x12

CGBP 3x10

Bent Over Tricep Extensions 4x10

Enjoyed today. I managed to use good weight, high reps and hit good form on everything.

After the last couple of weeks, I decided to hit biceps first and it worked well. Got a really good pump and was still able to thrash triceps afterwards. Close Grip Bench Presses were done heavier for that amount of reps than I've done before.

Still not sleeping very well. Arms and shoulders are pretty sore and once I wake up, that's it, I can't get back to sleep. I'm hoping that it's just a S-Drol side and will disappear once the cycle finishes next week.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Arm Day
> 
> Incline Curls 3x12
> 
> ...


yeh its the sdrol or ya thinking about it too much


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't think it's psychological as I'm still aching like a bastard today. Five days left on the S-Drol so I'll just have to tough it out.

In the meantime, it may be early days but I've started planning for my next cycle and will start gathering it together in the next week or so.

I'm thinking of:

1-4 10mg Superdrol ED

1-12 750mg Test E

1-10 250mg Tren E

1-10 250mg Mast E

It'll be a cutting cycle and I'll use the Superdrol as a kicker but keep it at a low dose. TBH, main reason it's in there is that I'll have some left when I finish this cycle. The Tren and Mast is part of a BSI blend. I'll be looking to start it some time in March.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Don't think it's psychological as I'm still aching like a bastard today. Five days left on the S-Drol so I'll just have to tough it out.
> 
> In the meantime, it may be early days but I've started planning for my next cycle and will start gathering it together in the next week or so.
> 
> ...


Possible cycle looks good mate Tren interests me alot, you going to do a blend or all individual


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Going for the BSI Labs TMTE blend - Test E 200mg, Tren E 200mg, Mast E 200mg. Then I'll top up with their 250mg Test E.

Should be able to pin all the Tren, Mast and half the Test on the Monday and do the rest of the Test on the Thursday, keeping it at 2 jabs a week.

Was going to go with Burr Labs but looking around the forum and seeing how everyone's wetting themselves over BSI, that seems to be the lab to go with.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Going for the BSI Labs TMTE blend - Test E 200mg, Tren E 200mg, Mast E 200mg. Then I'll top up with their 250mg Test E.
> 
> Should be able to pin all the Tren, Mast and half the Test on the Monday and do the rest of the Test on the Thursday, keeping it at 2 jabs a week.
> 
> Was going to go with Burr Labs but looking around the forum and seeing how everyone's wetting themselves over BSI, that seems to be the lab to go with.


Yeh BSI getting around a bit now


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Lying Leg Curls 3x10

Standing Leg Curls 3x12

SLDL 4x10

Leg Extensions 5x10

Squats 3x10

Decided to put squats at the back so I could concentrate on calves and hamstrings. Managed to work good weight on them and got a good burn going. I also worked hamstrings to failure which isn't something I normally do. As usual, SLDLs were done with lighter weight for the stretch.

I was worried about what I'd have left in the tank for quads but I shouldn't have. Leg Extensions were done heavy for 5 sets when I normally only do 3 or 4. Squats were a bit of a bastard. I managed to rep heavier than I've done before and get good ATG on them but I seriously thought I was going to pass out on the minutes rest in between sets. Luckily, I didn't and I managed to crank them out. Left the gym feeling a bit sick but no real complaints as it was a good workout.

I've now got to drive for 7 hours to pick up family for Christmas. It's going to be a struggle getting the calories in today. Probably going to cheat and have a MacDonalds but bugger the guilt feelings!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

7hour drive after that good luck mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day

Bench Press 3x5 *PB* then lower weight to 1x10 then same again for 2x15

Pec Deck 4x10

Decline DB Press 4x12

Dips 4 sets to Failure.

Late into the gym today but a decent workout. One or two exercises short of what I normally do but I did enough. Got the PB on bench which I'm pleased with although I did feel it in the shoulders a bit too much, rather than in the chest. Got a nice pump with the decline presses.

*Summary of Week 13*

3 days left on the Superdrol. Although I don't think it really bought anything to the table physically, mentally it was worth it.

My weight is the same as last week but that's perhaps to be expected. As I said yesterday - I was going to have Macdonalds. Problem is, it gave me the massive sh*ts. Guess I'm not used to junk food any more. Christmas should be interesting then, as I've allowed a window in my diet to eat dirty. Hopefully, I won't be spending this festive time in the toilet!!

Workouts this week have been very good. I've hit a couple of PBs and maintained volume and intensity. No dip in form yet.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Back Day.

Deadlifts 1x5

Rack Pulls 2x10

Pull ups 3 Sets to Failure

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns 3x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 2x12

Bent over BB Rows 4x10

Seated Cable Rows 3x10

I felt strong today. Decided not to go for a PB on deadlifts but equalled last week's lift and did that quite easily.

The reason I decided not to push the deadlifting to much is because I had decided on doing some heavy rack pulls. Unfortunately, even with straps, my grip kept going on me and I had to stop to re-adjust but I obliterated my previous PB for 10 reps by over 10kg. Chin Ups were good too, with every set going for over 7 (1st one for 10) when normally 5 is pushing it.

Lat Pulldowns were then done heavy and got a nice squeeze, really feeling the lats throb. BB rows were done a little lighter before returning heavy to cable rows. With that last exercise I got really good feeling - probably the best I've had in a long time.

Day off tomorrow and I feel like I've earned my turkey after today.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

enjoy your turkey mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Standing Leg Curls 3x12

Lying Leg Curls 3x10

SLDL 4x10

Standing Calf Raises 4x20

Leg Extensions 4x10

Squats 4x10

So I took a couple of days off. What the heck, it's Christmas. I wasn't too worried as I was only going to miss Shoulders and Arms but I did feel a little guilty and was glad to get back into the gym today.

The workout went well. I decided to continue to keep quads at the back of the routine and today went for hamstrings first. Went heavy on everything, including the SLDLs which I normally do light. That one I really felt in the lower back as well as the hams and I'm expecting DOMs later.

For quads, I went heavy on the extensions but lighter on the squats. I managed to get a good connection and ended up wobbling out of the gym on shaky legs.

*End of Steroid Part of the Cycle*

I'm now finished with the S-Drol as well as the Test (I actually took the last tab on Wednesday). Feeling OK, still taking the Aromasin and will be starting PCT on Monday. I've now started taking 5g of DAA ed as well.

Final weight for this part of the cycle is 214lbs. I started out at around 175lbs so that's a 39lb gain. It feels like there's a lot of fat there but I guess the old adage of breaking eggs to make an omelette rings true. I'm not too worried, as I've said before - I'm used to cutting. It would be nice to keep most of the gains I've made though.

I'll continue eating at a smaller surplus, trying to add about .5lb per week until the end of PCT. Then I'll come down to maintenance until the next cycle.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day.

Flat BB Bench 3x5*PB* then lower weight for 2x10 followed by dropsets of 1x8 and 1x10

Pec Deck 4x10

Flat DB Flyes 3x10

Incline DB Bench 3x10

Dips 3 Sets to Failure

Strength is still there and the PB was a lot easier to get than I thought it would be. I don't know if I'm actually going to lose any power. I hope not and whilst I'm still eating at a calorie surplus, maybe things will be working in my favour.

After flat benching, I took it to failure with the drop sets. Everything else was done heavy and also done just short of failure.

Only negative is that I'm really feeling it in the triceps today instead of the pecs (although they're a little pumped). Perhaps missing out on an arm day has made that difference.

*Summary of Week 14*

End of the S-Drol and a couple of days break until the start of PCT.

I realise that it's only been a few days since the end of the steroid cycle but there seems to be nothing negative at all from coming off (yet!!). Strength is good and head is fine and tbh, I don't really feel much difference. Gym work has been fine although I did take an arm and shoulder day off. Could just be early days though and from what I've read, the Clomid will affect me psychologically.

PCT starts tomorrow and I'll keep this log going until it's finished.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Back Day.

Deadlifts 1x5 and 1x5 *(Equal PB)*

Chin Ups 4 Sets to Failure

Close Grip Lat Pulldowns 3x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 3x10 then 1 dropset of 1x12

Bent Over BB Rows 4x10

Seated Cable Rows 4x10

Reverse Pec Deck 3x10

One of the best back workouts for a long time. I hit everything hard.

Started out with deadlifts and went 10kg short of my PB just as I have the past 2 weeks. Got 5 pretty easily so decided to go up to my PB and see if I could crank out 5. I did and form was a lot better than when I got it the last time. Perhaps there was a tiny hitch with the last rep but it wasn't really noticeable and I reckon I got away with it. I couldn't really have asked for much more.

Onto chins and 4 sets to failure. Although I didn't manage to get 10, I did get 8 with the first set and every set after that was over 5 reps and managed to go nice and low with the negative, so again, pretty pleased.

Lat Pulldowns were done heavy as were the rows. Only the Reverse Pec Deck was done light but I got a really nice squeeze with the shoulder blades on that one.

One thing I have noticed and I don't know if it's just a pyschological thing, the fact that I was lifting heavier than usual or if it's being off the gear that makes a difference, but I found recovery time in between exercises was a little bit longer. I managed to keep the rest time in between sets down to a minute but I had to take a few minutes after I'd finished them before moving on. No biggie though.

PCT: Took 50mg of Clomid and 20mg of Nolva a couple of hours before workout. I'll be repeating that dose later on today.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

2 photos for comparison. Taken this morning before workout.

Start of cycle:










Now:










Start of cycle:










Now:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Will be interested to see what ya like after ya pct


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I keep looking at the photos thinking there's not a lot of difference except for the addition of a bit of fat. But fact is, I've put on 3 stone and my measurements are up by quite some way.

For example: my arms were 15.5 inches when I started cycle. Now they're 17.5 inches. Not fatceps either as vascularity in them is still good. I'm already looking forward to the next cycle. I'm thinking that if I get a half decent result with bunk gear, then I should be able to get a good one with a gtg cycle. I'm very tempted to say "F*ck it" and just jump back on. At 44, getting shut down isn't going to do me a lot of damage. I'll hang on though!!

Second day of PCT today and just taken 20mg of Nolva and 50mg of Clomid. No sides from what I took yesterday but then it may be early days yet. One thing I have noticed - over the past week, my libido has increased.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> I keep looking at the photos thinking there's not a lot of difference except for the addition of a bit of fat. But fact is, I've put on 3 stone and my measurements are up by quite some way.
> 
> For example: my arms were 15.5 inches when I started cycle. Now they're 17.5 inches. Not fatceps either as vascularity in them is still good. I'm already looking forward to the next cycle. I'm thinking that if I get a half decent result with bunk gear, then I should be able to get a good one with a gtg cycle. I'm very tempted to say "F*ck it" and just jump back on. At 44, getting shut down isn't going to do me a lot of damage. I'll hang on though!!
> 
> Second day of PCT today and just taken 20mg of Nolva and 50mg of Clomid. No sides from what I took yesterday but then it may be early days yet. One thing I have noticed - over the past week, my libido has increased.


defo going to be interesting then


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day.

Military Press 2x10 1x7 then dropsets of 1x7 and 1x8

L Laterals 4x10

Side Laterals 3x10

Front Raises 3x10

Face Pulls 3x10

Bent Over Rear Delts 3x10

BB Shrugs 3x20

Behind the Back BB Shrugs 3x10

As good as any workout I've had on the cycle.

Decided to forego the PB on Military Press and instead went for high reps. The same as last time, I was repping with a lot more than I've ever done before. I didn't make the 3rd set so decided to do a couple of dropsets to failure as well. I managed to get all the failures in the 7 rep range and over though and as I'm always looking for at least that when I'm going for high reps, I was pleased that I managed to get that far.

I then did some L Laterals at a lighter weight. I've not done them for a while but got a nice connection with them. Following on, I decided to stay light for side laterals and front raises. My shoulders were pretty burnt by the time I got to them, so it was a decent choice.

I supersetted the rear delts with the face pulls before returning to heavy for the shrugs.

PCT. Nothing to report really apart from oily skin again. I dried up after taking Accutane a couple of months ago but either the Clomid or the Nolva (or both) seem to have kick-started it again. Also getting a little bit of acne.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Arm Day.

EZ Bar Curls 4x10

Tricep Pushdowns 4x10

Bent Over Tricep Extensions 3x10

DB Hammer Curls 3x10

Concentration Curls 3x10

Overhead Tricep Extensions 3x10

In and out today as I was pushed for time. Felt a bit guilty about not doing CGBP (can't remember the last time I didn't do that in a tricep workout) but I reckon I hit everything hard enough.

I supersetted the exercises today, so each bicep movement was followed by a tricep one. I certainly got a nice, deep burn in the triceps and my biceps felt pretty well pumped. No complaints. Nothing to write up about regarding PCT other than I seem to have lost 3lbs in the past week. I'm surprised at that as I haven't yet dropped calories. Perhaps water weight but as usual, it may just be too early to tell.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day.

Seated Calf Raises 5x30

Standing Calf Raises 3x20

Standing Leg Curls 4x12

Lying Leg Curls 4x10

SLDL 3x12

Squats 3x10

Leg Extensions 4x10

Shagged out. I know I've worked legs well when I can't walk without feeling like I'm going to fall over.

I went heavy with everything. SLDLs were done heavier than I've ever done before. Not sure if I'd try that again as I'm really feeling it in the lower back rather than in the hamstrings. I've already got DOMs there and if now is any indication, it's going to be really sore later on. Legs are also sore all over as well so at least I know I hit the right areas as well.

ATM, I'm sitting on the sofa and feeling absolutely knackered (workout was an hour ago). I guess the fact that I'm on PCT has affected me psychologically and hopefully, I'm working out extra hard to compensate for coming off the cycle.

Regarding PCT - everything is fine. No mood swings, no negative sides that I can tell.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

39lbs gained  jeez-oh.

If I can gain half that I'd be happy lol.

Only thing is, I'll Bulk for 9-10 weeks and use my last 2-3 weeks for a cut in time for a summer holiday.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day.

BB Bench Press 1x10 1x7 1x5 1x5 1x3 1x2 1x3 1x2 1x1 1x5 1x7 1x10 1x10

Pec Deck 2x10 1x7 (Failure) 1x10 (Dropset)

Dips 4 Sets to Failure.

Something a bit different today. Only 3 exercises but I worked chest as hard as I've ever done and lifted heavier than I've ever done before.

With Bench Press I pyramided up 2.5kg a go to a 1x1 just short of my 1RM. I say "just short" but as I'd done so many sets and reps (the last 1x5 was my PB last week), I probably could have gone quite a bit higher if I was fresher. As it was, the weight of the 1x1 was 12.5kg heavier than my 3x5 last week, so I'm hitting over 10% for 1RM when compared to a 5RM and that puts me well within the "normal" bracket and I'm very pleased with it.

Once I decided to call it a day on increasing the weight, I pyramided back down. The final 1x10s were done with negatives as slow as I could make them.

Pec Deck was also done heavier than I've ever done before. I rarely go to failure on it, but today I did so I threw in a dropset as well. Dips were good and I managed to get about my usual number to failure.

Like I said: only 3 exercises, but I spent as long in the gym as I normally do and I had an excellent workout.

*Summary of Week 15*

So that's the first week of PC over. Workouts have been very good and there's no loss of strength or intensity. If anything, I may be psychologically compensating and managing to work even harder.

Checked my weight this morning and I'm a lb down on last week so diet seems to be OK - 1lb here or there is nothing to worry about. I'd much rather lose the fat I've put on after I come off PCT and eventually go on a cut than shed anything now. I'm worried if I do lose now, I'll shed muscle as well, so I reckon it's just better to be patient - even though I look in the mirror and see a fat bastard staring back, it's better to be safe than sorry and just put up with the downside now, knowing that I can sort it out later on down the line.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Back Day.

Chin Ups 4 sets to failure

Standing Straight Arm Lat Pulldowns 3x10

Seated Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 3x12

Reverse Pec Deck 4x10

Seated Cable Rows 4x10

Bent Over BB Rows 3x12

Rack Pulls 4x10

I didn't feel like Deadlifting today. Don't ask me why. Perhaps because I got into the gym so late but I decided to Rack Pull instead and I also reckoned it would be better to put them at the back of the routine.

As it was, it worked out OK. I wouldn't want to drop DLing too often but it made a nice change. After 16 weeks of going for deadlift PBs at the beginning of the routine it was good to concentrate on other exercises and other parts of the back, being able to get a better connection than I would otherwise if I was fatigued. I was also able to work more intensely than usual and even though I did a higher number of sets than normal, I was out of the gym about 15 minutes early.

PCT. No problem. Still feeling fine although last night was pretty restless. Don't know if I could put that down to the meds though.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day

Military Press 2x10 1x9 then two drops sets 1x7 and 1x7

Front Raises 3x10

Bent Over Rear Delts 3x12

Face Pulls 4x12

Side Laterals 3x10 then drop set 1x10

Behind the Back Shrugs 3x30

Cable Shrugs 3x12

Not a bad workout. Didn't feel like I was raging in the gym but everything was heavy and intensity was good so it seems a little strange that it was just "OK".

Started out with the same lift as last week where I failed at 7 on the 3rd set. This time, I almost got the full 3 sets but just couldn't lock out the final rep of the 3rd so I'll give it another shot next week.

I've noticed I've thrown in a lot more dropsets recently than I normally do. I'm enjoying them so think I might keep at them for at least another couple of weeks.

PCT: No change. Libido seems to be a little bit lower but apart from that, I feel no different than usual.

Diet: Still eating at a big surplus although I've come down by a few hundred calories from what I was eating at the height of the cycle. Tempted to come down a lot more as I feel that I'm just adding fat now. I'll play it by ear but will probably drop another few hundred over the next few days. I'll be sure to stay at a surplus until PCT is finished though.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Arm Day.

Tricep Pushdowns 10x10

DB Curls 10x10

Was pushed for time yesterday so could only spend 20 minutes in the gym. Rather than trying to fit in as many exercises as possible, I decided to GVT arms and picked two that I think work the best for high volume. I got a good burn and arms were as pumped as if I'd spent my usual hour in the gym.

Granted, it wasn't the ideal workout but it was better than nothing and if I ever do miss a workout (which is pretty rare), I'd rather it's arms - at least they get worked during the rest of the week with back and chest anyway.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Just about to start exact same cycle


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day

BB Bench Press 2x6 1x5 then drop sets 1x7 1x7 1x10

Flat Flyes 3x10

Pec Deck 4x12

1 Arm cable Crossovers 3x10

Incline BB Press 3x10

Dips 4 Sets to Failure.

Not a bad workout. Decided not to go for a PB on bench but to see if I could up the number of reps on last week's PB. I managed to get 6 on the first 2 sets but failed on the 6th on the last. Not too bad though - at least I'[m not losing strength.

The 1 arm crossovers are not something I've tried before. Not sure if I like them tbh and I couldn't really feel it in the chest. I might give them a go again next week and see for sure if Im going to use them or not.

All in all, a decent workout though.

*Summary of Week 16*

TBH, this week, I've felt a little lethargic with not a lot of get up and go. This could be because of the PCT or it could just be this depressing time of year. Whatever, I've got to kick myself up the backside and get things going at good intensity again. Workouts have been OK but not what I'd call great. I seem to have just been treading water. Perhaps I'm being a bit too hard on myself but that's the way I'm feeling right now. Hopefully, it's just a bit of a downer caused by the meds and only temporary - I do know that Clomid can make you feel depressed.

Weight-wise, I'm down to 210. I've dropped about 6lbs in the 2 weeks of PCT but that's nothing to worry about. I reckon most of that is probably water weight - I woke up this morning and felt less bloated than I normally do anyway.

The PCT itself is going OK. I'm probably going to drop the Clomid down to 25mg now but keep the Nolva at 20mg. It won't hurt to use the same dosage for another week and then taper down after that but I'll see how I feel tomorrow. Libido isn't that great at the moment but then, it was sky-high during the cycle so that's no surprise. I'm still getting stirrings in the right places (especially in the morning) though so nothing to be too worried about I guess.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good to hear strength is still good


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Back Day

Deadlifts 1x3 but then 3 failures

Chin Ups 4 sets to failure

Lat Pulldowns 3x10

Standing Wide Grip Pulldowns 3x12

Seated Cable Row 4x12

Bent Over BB Row 3x10

A little bit dodgy today.

I worked up to my PB on deadlifts but could only do 3. I then decided to start going for 1RMs. A bit of a mistake as I got too greedy and probably loaded too much on the bar. On the first two attempts, I got the weight off the ground to about shin height but no further. On the 3rd, I decided that it was all in my head and that I could lift it. I did. But I got just below lockout and then felt a definite twinge in my back. I immediately put the weight down, fearing the worst.

As it turned out, I think it was just a slight pull. I'm certainly in no major discomfort now, an hour later, although it is a little bit sore. I was able to complete the workout as well, although not with great intensity. I still managed to use decent weight and get a good mind/muscle connection on most movements.

It remains to be seen what sort of injury, if any, I've got and I'll know later on today - time always tells with my back. As I'm sitting here now though, I'll be suprised if it's anything that's going to stop me from making my next workout - definitely a muscle and not a bone anyway. But to be on the safe side, there's a chance I may give DLs a miss next week to make sure it's fully recovered.

PCT: I didn't bother splitting the Clomid tab this morning as I was in a hurry so still took the full 50mg. One thing I did notice yesterday though - my balls seem to be back to full size already. Hooray!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Back Day
> 
> Deadlifts 1x3 but then 3 failures
> 
> ...


do you use a belt when doing dl's


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> do you use a belt when doing dl's


I've got one but very rarely use it. I just don't feel comfortable wearing one and tbh, I'd say my form gets worse with it and I can't lift as heavy.

Because I don't wear one, I'm constantly reminding myself about form so I don't think it's normally a problem. Other thing is: my DL is only 400lbs so I feel that it's not really heavy enough to warrant it. Some people would disagree with that and say that once you get over a couple hundred pounds you should wear one but it's not for me.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Woke up today and was pretty stiff in the same area (lower back). It felt just like the DOMs I got when I first began deadlifting. Was able to bend over and put my shoes and socks on but it was a bit uncomfortable at first.

After moving around for a few minutes, the ache subsided. The only time I notice it is if I've been sitting still for a while and suddenly get up. I'm pretty sure that it's just a strain rather than a tear and it's definitely a muscle so it's going to be nothing to worry about. To be on the safe side, I doubt if I'll squat or deadlift in the coming week but we'll see.

No workout today as it's a rest day, so I can use the time for recovery.

Woke up this morning and weighed myself. I'm down to 14 stone 10lbs. I make that an 8lb loss from the end of the cycle but as I seem to have lost 4lb overnight, I reckon that at least 3 quarters, if not all of it, can be guaranteed to be water weight.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day

Military Press 10x10

Side Laterals 4x12

Reverse Flyes 4x10

Face Pulls 4x12

Front Raises 3x10

Cable Shrugs 2x20

Still a little sore in the lower back so avoided going too heavy. For me, the best way to do that and still get a good workout is GVT and a high number of sets. It means I can work to failure even though it might take me a little longer to get there than usual. The other thing I tend to do when working a little lighter is to keep rest times in between sets and exercise to a minimum. No more than 30-45 seconds in between sets and no more than 60-90 seconds in between exercises. Not only does that mean that time under tension is kept more constant but I'm also able to get out of the gym on time!!

PCT: I've now cut down to 25mg of Clomid. I'll be keeping the Nolva at 20mg for this week and then cutting that in half too for the final week. Only side seems to be acne - I'm getting quite a bit on my cheat, shoulders and neck. If it doesn't clear in the next day or so, it's back on the Accutane (luckily I have a bit left).


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

why have ya droped down to 25mg clomid mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> why have ya droped down to 25mg clomid mate


It's just time to start tapering down. I'll halve the Nolva in a few days' time too as that's the final week of PCT.

It just means the body has to start working on it's own a bit more and won't have such a big shock when it comes off the meds.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Now you're less bloated, do u have any more progress pics?.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

So, overall, was Test E worth doing ?

I'm starting my Test E cycle on Sunday 600mg per week.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll put some progress photos up in the next week or two as soon as I can get the missus to take some.

As for was it worth it? Even though my 2nd vial was bunk, definitely. Just the psychological effects alone make it totally worthwhile - you want to lift and you want to lift well and that can't help but lead onto growth.

TBH, the physical results are not what I wanted but then it's to be expected with dodgy gear. But if it's treated as a natural bulk, then yeah, I've got decent growth. Well over an inch on my arms which I can hopefully keep and traps, lats and delts are much bigger. It doesn't always show so much in the previous photos I've posted but then, I do take them in very harsh fluorescent lighting which doesn't always do me the biggest favour. No problem with that though - I'm not in for a vanity contest where photos are concerned. I much more prefer looking decent when I walk down the street and that's where it counts. :lol:

Other reason this one was worth doing is that it's taught me what to expect with the next cycle I do with proper gear. Although I wasn't badly prepared with this one, there are maybe a few tweaks that I can do next time.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Arm Day.

Tricep Pulldowns 3x12

Overhead Cable Extensions 3x12

CGBP 5x10

Tricep Kickbacks 3x10

Concentration Curls 3x10

Incline Curls 3x10

Hammer Curls 4x10

21s 3 Sets

A decent workout today which got arms nice and pumped. Began by not going too heavy on the first couple of exercises and worked them as a superset. Then went heavy just about to failure on the CGBP before using the kickbacks as a finishing exercise.

I felt that biceps were a little bit stronger than normal today. Maybe this was because I didn't work them as hard last week but I was able to get better form than I normally do. You cant really cheat at inclines but I went slower and fully extended on the negative. Hammers were the same - I was able to concentrate and control the movement a bit better than usual.

I haven't done 21s for a while but as I still had a bit more in the tank, I decided to use them to finish off with and give the biceps a good pump. Not an exercise that I normally do as I feel it's a waste of time doing partials on biceps but now and again at the end of the routine, they do come in handy for squeezing out that last bit of juice.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> I'll put some progress photos up in the next week or two as soon as I can get the missus to take some.
> 
> As for was it worth it? Even though my 2nd vial was bunk, definitely. Just the psychological effects alone make it totally worthwhile - you want to lift and you want to lift well and that can't help but lead onto growth.
> 
> ...


What advice could you give me before I start ?

As in, what did you not expect due to having no experience ?

I'm starting in 2 days, so anything will help


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd read a lot before starting out so there wasn't really a lot that took me by surprise. Only thing that I didn't expect was just how easy it is to pin. Once you've done it a couple of times, it becomes second nature.

Best advice is to be as consistent as possible in your diet and your training. Get those two right, and if your peds are good, you can't help but grow.

Be patient - don't expect results straight away. In fact, you may not see what you want to see until you've done PCT - bloat can disguise the results. Only now am I starting to think that I'm looking half decent again.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> I'd read a lot before starting out so there wasn't really a lot that took me by surprise. Only thing that I didn't expect was just how easy it is to pin. Once you've done it a couple of times, it becomes second nature.
> 
> Best advice is to be as consistent as possible in your diet and your training. Get those two right, and if your peds are good, you can't help but grow.
> 
> Be patient - don't expect results straight away. In fact, you may not see what you want to see until you've done PCT - bloat can disguise the results. Only now am I starting to think that I'm looking half decent again.


I'll hold you to that


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Honestly mate, it's simple.

First one I was shaking like a sh*tting dog but after two or three, it almost got to the stage where I was actually looking forward to pinning.

Pain-wise, you'll be surprised at just how little there is. OK, you might hit a nerve now and again, but when that happens, you just pull out and go again. Only thing that may come as a bit of a shock is the first time you hit a vein - you might get a gusher. But as long as you're aspirating, that's not a problem either - you just stick a plaster over it and it's sorted.

I much prefer quads over anywhere else. I found I had more control and there's enough meat there for you to be able to pin each leg once a week if need be.

Reading back, you'll see I got PIP only once. So if you get it right, it's pin in, inject, pin out, forget about it until the next one. All in less than a minute.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeh when i do its quads for me to got to see what ya doing


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day

Squats 3x10

Leg Extensions 3x10

Seated Calf Raises 5x30

SLDL 3x10

Standing Calf Raises 5x20

Standing Leg Curls 3x12

Good workout today. Started out on quads and managed to get a nice burn in them. Wobbled around on shaky legs for a little while and then decided to hit calves hard with high reps. I went heavy on seated but got the best connection going lighter on standing raises. Nice burn and for the first time I can remember saw some vascularity in the backs of my legs (I normally just get it in the sides and the fronts). Decided to go very light on the SLDLs (only 30kg) and concentrate on the stretchin the hamstrings. I didn't want to risk aggravating the muscle I've strained in my back so decided to play it safe and only went to shin height instead of all the way down to the floor. Saying that though - the squats I did were pretty heavy and there was no twinge whatsoever. Still, I'll give DLs a miss this week to make sure 100% it's recovered.

PCT: No problems. Still a bit of acne but I don't seem to be breaking out as much now. Tomorrow is the end of the 3rd week. Debating whether or not to taper down the Nolva to 10mg.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Stick with 20mg ya don't want puffy nips like me


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Should be OK to taper it down to 10mg, mate.

Puffy nips are normally a result of too much estrogen. The idea behind tapering down is that you're gradually letting the estrogen back into your system rather than just coming off a high dose of SERMs and hoping that your body can deal with the sudden shock. The problem with doing that is that it may suddenly think "Hey. My estrogen's not being blocked. I can make loads!!" You can then end up with too much estrogen floating around and risk gyno. Taper down and the body is getting used to the idea it can make estrogen again. It's still blocked from making a lot but it should be getting used to producing it again so that when you come off the SERMs its not going to go into overdrive.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good point i suppose


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day

BB Bench 2x5 and 1x4

DB Bench 1x10 1x8 1x7

Flat Flyes 3x10

DB Bench 3x10

Dips 4 Sets to Failure

Pec Deck 3x12

Machine Chest Press 3x10

Concentrated on flat benching today. I almost got a decent PB with a bit more weight than I would normally go for but just missed out on the last rep. Very close and I'd hope to get it next week. I then went heavy with dumbells and went to failure before getting a stretch with flyes. Then returned to very light dumbells (only 10kg) and concentrated on negatives trying to go as slow as possible on the eccentric. It might have been really light weight but my chest was on fire by the time I'd finished and at one point I just had to crank out a couple of reps or I would have failed.

Dips were good today with more reps than I've ever done before. I haven't machine pressed for ages but went heavy and got a good finish with it.

PCT: Last day of 20mg of Nolva. I'll halve the dose tomorrow.

*Summary of Week 17*

Lifitng has been a bit up and down (yeah I know!!). Sometimes I feel full of energy and the weights feel light, sometimes I feel shagged out and weights that were light a few weeks ago are too heavy (deadlift). Luckily, there's more positives than negatives and most of the workouts have been above average or good. I'm thinking of changing my routine about soon but haven't worked out what I'm going to do yet.

Everything is going well with the PCT (or so it seems). The acne seems to have eased up a bit, balls are bigger and there are no sides that I can tell. Tomorrow marks the first day of the last week and I'll be on half the dose of SERMs that I was on in the beginning.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Back Day.

Chin Ups 4 Sets to Failure

Bent Over DB Rows 3x10

Lat Pulldowns 4x12

Bent Over BB Rows 4x12

Seated Cable Rows 5x10

Reverse Pec Deck 5x10

Rack Pulls 5x5 then lower weight for 3x10

Decent Session. I put in a lot more sets than I normally do and ended up spending 90 minutes in the gym instead of the normal hour. I haven't done Bent Over DB Rows for a while and had almost forgot how good they are. Before this cycle, I did them every single back workout - I don't think I ever missed them out - so I think I'm going to add them back in again. I supersetted the BB Rows with the Lat Pulldowns; reason being that I feel I'm able to go a little bit lighter that way and get a better connection with the muscle.

Rack Pulls weren't done as heavy as I've done them before but they were well over my deadlift PB and there was no twinge in the lower back so any problem that might have been there seems to have cleared up completely. I then did a 3x10 at a lot lower weight to stretch things out a bit and warm down.

PCT: I've now reduced the Nolva. I forgot to add that I weighed myself yesterday and came in at 205lbs so I've not lost a lot since finishing the steroid part of the cycle. I've got carbs pretty high though and I'd expect to lose a lot of water weight when I reduce calories. Once I've finished with PCT, I'll keep them at the same for the next couple of weeks and then start gradually lowering them. I'll hopefully hit maintenance at around the same time as I begin my next cycle (which will be a cut or recomp).


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Today is a rest day and I've noticed that I have DOMs in my upper back. Yesterday afternoon, I also started getting DOMs in my calves (and they're quite severe now) and feeling it a little in my chest. Also yesterday, my biceps cramped up a dozen or so times. It's definitely DOMs and not any physical problem. My upper back is still quite pumped too.

I'm aware that DOMS aren't necessarily a sign of growth but to me, they do mean that I must have worked out properly. But the main reason I'm noting them is because it's the first time in quite a while that I've had them on every workout in the same week. I'm not sure if this is an effect of the PCT and the peds wearing off or if it's a result of working out harder than I normally do. I like to think it's the latter but either way, I find it interesting when my body reacts in a different way to what it normally does.

There is one other possible cause and that could be because I went low carb yesterday and didn't eat at a surplus. Again, I'm not sure how that would affect me biologically but it is something to think about - certainly, I'd have lost some water. I'm tempted to cut calories (although still stay at a surplus) and go low carb to see if it makes any difference. And as I'm normally on a low carb diet when I'm not on a bulk, it would just be a case of sooner rather than later.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Honestly mate, it's simple.
> 
> First one I was shaking like a sh*tting dog but after two or three, it almost got to the stage where I was actually looking forward to pinning.
> 
> ...


jabbing is easy till u get some gear that gives u pip every jab regardless of how good you are at jabbing  damn testmax 450, working well but pip lasts few days

but yeah i sh1t myself 1st time around also and even know if i see people getting poked on tv with needles i squirm so badly but doing the jab is a lot easier than people think


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day

Military Press 4x10 1x8 1x8

DB Front Raises 3x10

Side Laterals 3x10

Bent Over Rear Delts 4x10

Face Pulls 4x12

DB Shrugs 3x20

Behind the Back Shrugs 3x12

Cable Shrugs 3x10

As good a workout as I've had since I started this journal. Really felt that I worked hard today.

My gym was freezing cold this morning so after warmup, I decided to go high reps on military press. The first 3 sets were easy enough but I only just completed the 4th. The 5th was failure at 8 and then a drop set for failure at 8. Front raises were done heavier than I've ever done before and the last set was to failure. Side laterals were also done heavy.

The rear delt work was really good - I went heavy and managed to feel it in the bent over rear delt more than I ever have before. On every set, I could feel the muscles working. I supersetted the face pulls and this meant that I got a big burn and a big pump.

Went quite light on the db shrugs and again, got a good connection before going heavy and finishing off with the behind the back and cable shrugs.

PCT: Everything is OK. Weighed in this morning at 203lbs. A 2lb drop on Sunday but nothing too drastic and certainly nothing to worry about.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Arm Day

Incline Curls 3x10

DB Preacher Curls 3x10

DB Hammer Curls 3x10

Concentration Curls 3x10

CGBP 10x10

Tricep Pushdowns 4x10

Overhead Cable Extensions 4x10

Tricep Kickbacks 3x10

The good workouts keep coming. I felt strong again today and was able to put a lot of work in. The bicep work was done with weight as heavy as I've done before and form was good so, just like last week, I was really pleased with it.

After going heavy on biceps, I decided to go lighter on triceps and decided to GVT the CGBP. Then followed up by supersetting the next two exercises before going heavier than I've done before on the kickbacks.

Arms now feel nicely pumped and I reckon I'm going to get a bit of DOMs in them later on.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Leg Day

Standing Leg Curls 3x10

Lying Leg Curls 3x10

Leg Extensions 3x10

Squats 3x12

SLDL 3x10

Seated Calf Raises 3x30

Standing Calf Raises 3x20

Wobbly legs so did something right again. Good connection with the hamstrings to start out with and then went quite a bit heavier on Leg Extensions than I've ever done before. The last rep of sets 2 and 3 made me scream out loud and the neighbours must have been wondering what was going on, but I managed to get everything I went for. Because I hammered quads with the extensions, I went a lot lighter with the squats but did high rep sets. By the time I'd finished I could hardly walk and I got a better connection with the SLDLs than I normally did. I have to admit that the seated calves weren't all that, even though I went heavy on them but the standing calves more than made up for that with a deep burn, even though I went a lot lighter than I did on seated.

PCT: Everything is fine. I'm still getting a few spots. They don't tend to be whiteheads or anything. More bumps that can't be squeezed. Annoying and tbh, quite painful at times, but hopefully they'll be gone soon. Last day on the meds tomorrow.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chest Day

Flat BB Bench 1x5 1x4 1x3 1x2 1x1 1x2 1x3 1x3 1x4 1x5 1x7 1x10 1x10 1x10

Decline BB Bench 5x10

Decline Flyes 3x10

Decline DB Press 3x10

Incline DB Press 3x10

Incline Flyes 3x10

Weighted Dips 6 Sets to Failure

Pec Deck 3x12

OK, so back to natural and a big workout to go out with a bang. I didn't get the PB I was after but instead went heavy and then dropsetted all but the last 3 sets for failure. The final 3 were done after a minute's break and I went light but slow. Decline BB was done pretty light as I don't like risking a heavy weight on that exercise. The DB work was supersetted on both the declines and the inclines with the final flyes being agony. I went heavier than I've ever done before and really felt it. Dips were also done with more weight than I've ever done before and although I didn't get more than 8 reps out, I did more sets than usual.

*Summary of Week 18*

Lifting has been as good as it has been at any time during the cycle. I've gone heavy and hard with minimum rest times. Strength isn't really going up but neither has it dropped that much. Perhaps a little on OHP and DL but everything else is there or thereabouts.

PCT: I finished with the last dose of Clomid and Nolva this morning. I've had no real problems going through PCT and not really lost that much. I weighed in this morning at 205lbs so all in all, I've added 30lbs on the cycle/bulk. I can't help wondering what I would have added if the gear had been any good!! I'm now waiting for my supplies to come for the cutting cycle which I shall be running at the end of Feb. Bollocks waiting 12 weeks to start again - at my age I'm now thinking get the cut in and then just go on a TRT dose and stay on it. Then look to hit another bulk in September again. Jury is out though and I'll have a think about it.

Final photos, taken this morning are below:

Start of Cycle:










End of Cycle/PCT










Start of Cycle:










End of Cycle/PCT:










I feel I've put quite a bit of fat on but that's no major worry and I'll shed that easy enough. The hardest part is being patient and not trying to get rid of it too quickly.

I'll keep this journal open for one more week to log the first week off the meds - who knows, something may crop up - and then I'll finish it up.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

whats ya plan for your cutting cycle


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> whats ya plan for your cutting cycle


600mg Test E for 12 weeks

200mg Tren E for 10 weeks

200mg Mast E for 10 weeks

10mg S-Drol for 4 weeks as a kick-start.

Just waiting for my source to come through and then one or two other things to get and I'll be ready to start in a few weeks time.

Like I said, I'm probably going to go on a TRT level once I finish cycle as well. If I do that sooner rather than later, I'll hold off on the cut for a little bit longer.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> 600mg Test E for 12 weeks
> 
> 200mg Tren E for 10 weeks
> 
> ...


is the test and all that in a blend?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Back Day

Chin Ups 5 Sets to Failure

Deadlifts 3x5

One Arm DB Rows 3x10

Close Grip Pulldowns 3x10

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns 3x10

Reverse Flyes 4x10

Close Grip Seated Row 3x10

Wide Grip Seated Row 3x10

Decent workout. Put in a lot of sets again and got a huge pump in my upper back.

Began with Chins and got quite a few out. The first set was more than I've done for a while so I was pretty happy with that. I decided it's safe to deadlift again but also that I should ease myself back into it so I went very light (only 110kg) but did a few more sets than I normally do. TBH, it was more of a stretch exercise but there was no twinge so I can start going heavier in the next week or so. The DB Rows were very good and I went medium heavy and got a very good connection with the muscle. I'll probably stay at that weight for a week or two more as I quite like the feeling it gives me - it's one of the exercises that gives me the biggest pumps as well.

Lat pulldowns were done with different grips. Wide was hands away and close was hands pointing inwards. The same was done with the rows.

The last few days of my workout program must have been pretty decent. I'm suffering from DOMs in both my quads and my chest. I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to roll like crazy on my foam roller later on when I feel it in my back too. As I keep saying - I know that's not indication of growth - but to me, it means I must have worked the muscles hard so I must be doing something right. Chances are that with DOMs there is a bit of growth though, so here's to hoping!! Good to know that things return to normal pretty soon after a cycle. I'd say that apart from going up in weight, the workouts are just as good if not more-so. I say more-so, because apart from the DOMs, I feel like I've worked harder. Admittedly, this could just be down to slower recovery though.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> is the test and all that in a blend?


Depends what the source can come through with. ATM, there seems to be trouble getting hold of the blend which I want so I may just have to settle for separate doses. No biggie. A little bit more expensive but I would expect the results to be the same.

Whatever, I'll have to add more Test to the blend anyway though, to get it up to 600mg. The blend I was looking at was 200, 200, 200.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoulder Day

Military Press 2x10 1x7 then dropsets for 2x10

DB Front Raises 3x10

Lying Reverse Flyes 3x10

Face Pulls 3x20

Bent Over Reverse Flyes 3x10

Side Laterals 5x10

BB Shrugs 3x10

Behind the Back BB Shrugs 3x10

Cable Shrugs 4x10

Felt strong today although I still can't get that final set on the 3x10 of Military Press. Form was good though and I worked 3 of the sets to failure so can't complain. I then went as heavy as I've ever done on Front Raises. The rear delt work was as good as last week. I supersetted the face pulls and the bent over flyes. Side laterals were done for 2 sets heavier than I've ever done before with dbs in both hands. I then dropped the weight and did 3 sets separately on each side. The first two lots of shrugs were supersetted before finishing off with the cable machine. Lots of sets and lots of reps and if it's anything like the other workouts this week, the DOMs won't be far behind - my quads and chest are only now starting to ease up!!

I've just managed to get my hands on two 10mls of Test E whilst I wait for my cutting order to come in from a different source. I am so tempted to jump back on and go with a decent TRT dose until I start the next cycle. I'm wondering how long it will be until I give in to temptation!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Arm Day

BB Curls 3x15

Hammer Curls 3x10

Incline Curls 3x10

Preacher Curls 3x10

Cable Extensions 3x10

Tricep Pulldowns 3x10

DB Skullcrushers 3x10

CGBP 3x10 1x9

Tricep Kickbacks 3x12

Dare I say it, but I reckon I had a better arm workout this morning than I had at any time on cycle. I smashed them.

Started out easily enough with barbell curling at a medium weight. Just enough so that the last 5 reps of each set took me close to failure. After that, I went heavier than I've ever done before on both hammers and inclines. I was particularly pleased with the inclines as there were a couple of times where I thought I was done but I managed to squeeze an extra rep out. The Preachers I did with as heavy a weight as I normally do but on the last set I worked a couple of negatives, so got a really big burn and pump.

Moving on to triceps, I supersetted the first couple of exercises at quite a light weight - more as a warm up than anything else - and then went medium weight with the skullcrushers. Enough to get failure on the third set though. I went heavy with the CGBP and again, worked to failure on the last set before going back to the normal weight I use for tricep kickbacks.

I must admit, I was screaming in the gym today. Dunno what got into me but the aggression was through the roof and so was the focus. Every time I felt I was at failure, it was just "One more! One more!".


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

would you say you are still keeping your strength gains then


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> would you say you are still keeping your strength gains then


Was thinking about that myself over the past week or so. It's swings and roundabouts, mate.

Some things are up. Some down. Some the same.

For the compounds I do:

Deadlifts are about the same, maybe a little down. Squats the same. Benchpress going up slightly or about the same. OHP down a bit.

Most of the accessory work is progressing.

Good thing is there seems to have been no major drop. Nothing I can say "Well f*ck me, I suddenly got a lot weaker". I lowered calories a bit and expected to stop progressing as much as I was anyway. If I had to guess, I'd say things now seem absolutely normal - pretty much like it was before I did the cycle. As a natural, I'd expect what I'm seeing now.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I've just noticed something with the new batch of Test E I've got hold of.

Before the start of a cycle, like I said: it's a job holding off. So I like to get the vials out, stroke them and talk to them - "Soon my pretty".

Doing this today, I noticed that one of them is 250mg/ml while the other is 600mg/ml. I ordered two 250mgs!!

I'm not complaining too much as I made a couple of quid on the deal but 600mg? I'm wondering what the PIP is going to be like on that!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

what lab is it


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> what lab is it


Signature Pharmaceuticals. Looks gtg (nicely boxed, decent looking vials) but the proof is in the pudding and I won't know until I get it in me.

I've heard good and not so good about the lab but I'll keep an open mind 'til then. Can't be any worse than the stuff I was on before though!!

I think I'll use the 250mg for the TRT dose and the 600mg for the cycle.

And as long as the 600mg doesn't blow my tiny nuts off, I'll be happy. It will make it easier to pin with the Mast and Tren at such a high concentration cos it means I won't need to put as much juice into the barrel.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, fuxking brilliant journal mate, not many that go to the end of PCT with as much detail as yours, I've just sat and read all 222 posts :thumb: :lol:

30lbs gained is crazy, looks like you've done everything spot on regardless of what might have been bunk gear for 4 weeks mid cycle, also very impressed/surprised you've managed to keep your strength up as (from what I've read) that's where most fail and slack on training/diet.

Can I ask why you didn't use an oral to kickstart it?

And has your other half realised you've been on? :lol:

Have some repzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks man. 

I didn't go with the oral to kick-start as all the reading up I did suggested that the first cycle should be Test E only. Reason they say that is so that if you get any sides, you know it's down to just the one compound. It also helps you to judge how you react to the Test in other ways - apart from the usual sides of acne and bloat; strength gains, mood, appetite etc can all be looked at. As I got more confident on the Test, I decided to add the oral in at the end. With hindsight, it would have been good to add it at the beginning but then, if I did get sides, I'd have been left scratching my head as to the cause. TBH, if I did the whole thing again, I'd do it the same. Now on my next cycle I can add things in and feel a bit more like I know what's what.

As for my missus? Yep. She knows. She found a couple of swab wrappers lying around and a couple of syringe barrels that I'd left in my bedside drawer. It's a case of don't talk about it and there's no problems. Ironically, I had a special delivery yesterday and she immediately called me and said "Your steroids are here".

She was right although I didn't open it in front of her!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I didn't go with the oral to kick-start as all the reading up I did suggested that the first cycle should be Test E only. Reason they say that is so that if you get any sides, you know it's down to just the one compound. It also helps you to judge how you react to the Test in other ways - apart from the usual sides of acne and bloat, strength gains, mood, appetite etc can all be looked at. As I got more confident on the Test, I decided to add the oral in at the end. With hindsight, it would have been good to add it at the beginning but then, if I did get sides, I'd have been left scratching my head as to the cause. TBH, if I did the whole thing again, I'd do it the same. Now on my next cycle I can add things in and feel a bit more like I know what's what.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Well I'm sure she'll start to appreciate it more when you get on your cutting cycle :thumbup1:

I'm only 20 and don't think I'll be taking steroids for a while yet, but it's always good to read different journals and information for when the day eventually arrives  Will you be starting a new journal or just continue in this one?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Will you be starting a new journal or just continue in this one?


I'll ask for this one to be closed in a couple of days time and then I'll start a new one for the next cycle. 

You sound like you've got your head screwed on by waiting a bit btw. I'm nudging 45 but I'm glad that I didn't start too early. Maybe in my 30s would have been good but unless you want to compete, I can't see the point of doing it in your 20s. Way better to be natural then - you'll have all the Test you need running through your veins at that age.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the cutting cycle :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> I'll ask for this one to be closed in a couple of days time and then I'll start a new one for the next cycle.
> 
> You sound like you've got your head screwed on by waiting a bit btw. I'm nudging 45 but I'm glad that I didn't start too early. Maybe in my 30s would have been good but unless you want to compete, I can't see the point of doing it in your 20s. Way better to be natural then - you'll have all the Test you need running through your veins at that age.


You say that, but I chat to a lot of guys at my gym that're around my age and they tell me about the cycles they've done already, really makes me want to get on it considering the size of some of them, but oh welllllll

Anyway, I'll keep an eye out for the next journal mate


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I reckon this thread has now run it's course, so this will be my final post in it.

Weighed in this morning at 203lbs. When I began this thread, I was 175lbs. A gain of 28lbs.

I made two decisions this morning. The first was to go on and stay on, taking 250mg of Test E e10d. I'm going to now lower calories and I'll see if it makes any difference to body fat. If it does, and I don't lose too much lbm, I'll cut in the next couple of weeks and then use the next cycle to bulk again. If it doesn't, I'll cut on the next cycle instead. Either way, the plan is now to stay on. I took the first injection this morning.

The other decision was a bit more short term. I've decided to take a week's break. No deloading, no lifting at all. Instead, I'll keep my hand in with a bit of cardio so will be running a couple of miles every day. I hate cardio and normally only spend a few minutes on the treadmill for warmup so running for 20 minutes this morning was a bastard. But I'll soon get used to it and when I begin lifting again in 7 days time, I'll probably keep it up, although not every day, until I bulk again.

So there you go. There's the log of my experiences with my first Test E cycle. Would I do it again?

You bet I would. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------

